# Ma la mascherina la indossate?



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2020)

No perché.. Io quando esco per fare la spesa o gettare il pattume, vedo gente con una serie di mascherine

Io mi rifiuto di metterla, perché le disposizioni ufficiali dicono che non va messa, se non hai sintomi, anche perché non ti difende da un cazzo, a meno che non sia quella prescritta per il personale medico/sanitario

Però vedo sta gente in giro con la mascherina, anche un po' improbabili devo dire

Io sto alle indicazioni ufficiali e non la metto

Ma voi la mascherina la mettete oppure no?


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Sì sempre. FFP3 guanti chirurgici sterili occhiali di protezione in policarbonato.
Tutto sterilizzato con lampada UV. Al rientro si butta tutto. E mi disinfetto con appositi prodotti militari usati in contesti di guerra batteriologica. Esagerato? Importa sega direbbe un mio amico toscano. Tirare le cuoia ora sarebbe una beffa del destino.  Meglio evitare


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No perché.. Io quando esco per fare la spesa o gettare il pattume, vedo gente con una serie di mascherine
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di metterla, perché le disposizioni ufficiali dicono che non va messa, se non hai sintomi, anche perché non ti difende da un cazzo, a meno che non sia quella prescritta per il personale medico/sanitario
> 
> ...


Non esco da 4 gg ma se dovessi andare a fare la spesa la metterei
Non per altro ma per evitare il linciaggio delle innumerevoli persone fuori di testa
Mio figlio è andato a prendere il cibo per il gatto e l’ha indossata. L’altro figlio la indossa al lavoro


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sì sempre. FFP3 guanti chirurgici sterili occhiali di protezione in policarbonato.
> Tutto sterilizzato con lampada UV. Al rientro si butta tutto. E mi disinfetto con appositi prodotti militari usati in contesti di guerra batteriologica. Esagerato? Importa sega direbbe un mio amico toscano. Tirare le cuoia ora sarebbe una beffa del destino.  Meglio evitare


Spero che tu ti stia inventando tutte le ultime cose che hai raccontato. Altrimenti mi farei vedere da uno bravo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2020)

Io non la metto...
Non serve ad un emerito cazzo
Io ....contatto solo con i miei più papà e sorella.
Camminate sulla rivetta del canale....dove vedi persone con mascherine ....sciarpe....di tutto...

Noi siamo nella ns bolla... tutti fuori...


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spero che tu ti stia inventando tutte le ultime cose che hai raccontato. Altrimenti mi farei vedere da uno bravo


Non scherzo affatto.
L'unica precisazione che posso fare che gli occhiali in policarbonato vengono disinfettati con i raggi uv e non buttati ma tutto il resto si butta


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non scherzo affatto.
> L'unica precisazione che posso fare che gli occhiali in policarbonato vengono disinfettati con i raggi uv e non buttati ma tutto il resto si butta


Confermo : fatti curare. E questo che hai raccontato oggi è la cosa meno strana. Vedi tu 
Esci dal film


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Non scherzo affatto.
> L'unica precisazione che posso fare che gli occhiali in policarbonato vengono disinfettati con i raggi uv e non buttati ma tutto il resto si butta


Scusa ma dove vivi?
Qui i negozi hanno gli ingressi contingentati.. 
Si mantengono le distanze....
Zero contatti...
Per me già troppo...
Ma lo faccio per tutti...
Come lo descrivi tu....sembra l apocalisse


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Confermo : fatti curare. E questo che hai raccontato oggi è la cosa meno strana. Vedi tu
> Esci dal film


Appena gli psichiatri inizieranno  ricevere ci penserò.


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa ma dove vivi?
> Qui i negozi hanno gli ingressi contingentati..
> Si mantengono le distanze....
> Zero contatti...
> ...


Al momento provincia Varese. Prevenire è meglio che curare


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Il punto è molto semplice possono sembrare cose da film però in questo momento vi avviso che in Lombardia hanno esaurito i posti in terapia intensiva il che vuol dire che se hai bisogno di una ventilazione polmonare molto probabilmente sei morto quindi Sì preferisco passare per un fanatico per un millenarista per qualcuno che vive in un film tipo apocalisse zombie però in questo momento estremamente pericoloso non adottare tutte le misure possibili


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Al momento provincia Varese. Prevenire è meglio che curare


Si sicuramente....
....

Ma a tutto c è un limite... 
Poi magari domani sono morta
Ma adesso sono in giardino...
Scarpe comode ai piedi...
E tra 2 secondi camminata sul canale...senza mascherina ne guanti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il punto è molto semplice possono sembrare cose da film però in questo momento vi avviso che in Lombardia hanno esaurito i posti in terapia intensiva il che vuol dire che se hai bisogno di una ventilazione polmonare molto probabilmente sei morto quindi Sì preferisco passare per un fanatico per un millenarista per qualcuno che vive in un film tipo apocalisse zombie però in questo momento estremamente pericoloso non adottare tutte le misure possibili


Concordo su questo della terapia intensiva . Infatti non sto vedendo nessuno dei miei amici per rispetto dei miei anziani...
Ma da me...non c è tutta sta gente vicina vicina . 
Anzi...ci evitiamo tutti


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

Maledetti crucchi , quelle che avevo ordinato sono state cancellate ; probabilmente anche quelle transitavano dalla Germania , come molte cose di eBay









						Mascherine 'bloccate' in Germania, Api tratta per farle arrivare in Italia - Lecco Notizie
					

830 mila mascherine chirurgiche della Dispotech di Gordona sono bloccate in Germania. La titolare Mortarotti: “Non sappiamo più dove si trovano”.




					lecconotizie.com


----------



## Marjanna (15 Marzo 2020)

Potrei essere asintomatica come chiunque altro quindi si la metto, anche se probabilmente serve a niente poichè non è quella ufficiale.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spero che tu ti stia inventando tutte le ultime cose che hai raccontato. Altrimenti mi farei vedere da uno bravo


O così o la futura mogli€ lo scarica. Meglio non rischiare.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il punto è molto semplice possono sembrare cose da film però in questo momento vi avviso che in Lombardia hanno esaurito i posti in terapia intensiva il che vuol dire che se hai bisogno di una ventilazione polmonare molto probabilmente sei morto quindi Sì preferisco passare per un fanatico per un millenarista per qualcuno che vive in un film tipo apocalisse zombie però in questo momento estremamente pericoloso non adottare tutte le misure possibili


Al sacco ci sono posti visto che hanno un minimo di ricambio. Nessuno sta scegliendo chi curare
Quando si dice spargere il panico


----------



## Marjanna (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sì sempre. FFP3 guanti chirurgici sterili occhiali di protezione in policarbonato.
> Tutto sterilizzato con lampada UV. Al rientro si butta tutto. E mi disinfetto con appositi prodotti militari usati in contesti di guerra batteriologica. Esagerato? Importa sega direbbe un mio amico toscano. Tirare le cuoia ora sarebbe una beffa del destino.  Meglio evitare


Le tue FFP3 che butti pare siano introvabili. Mancano pure al personale medico e infermieristico.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O così o la futura mogli€ lo scarica. Meglio non rischiare.


Un maschio Alfa


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

La sciarpa è na cazzata. I guanti hanno senso. Mascherine o fpp3 o inutili meglio niente.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le tue FFP3 che butti pare siano introvabili. Mancano pure al personale medico e infermieristico.


Ecco invece di usarle a cazzo regalale agli ospedali


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un maschio Alfa


Oh, sossoldi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco invece di usarle a cazzo regalale agli ospedali


Usate non servono a nessuno.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Usate non servono a nessuno.


Ovvio. Invece che usarle lui


----------



## Martes (15 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No perché.. Io quando esco per fare la spesa o gettare il pattume, vedo gente con una serie di mascherine
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di metterla, perché le disposizioni ufficiali dicono che non va messa, se non hai sintomi, anche perché non ti difende da un cazzo, a meno che non sia quella prescritta per il personale medico/sanitario
> 
> ...


Le uso al lavoro... quando ci sono.
Sarebbero necessarie ma spesso ne siamo sprovvisti.
Se qualcuno ne ha in eccedenza da poter giocare a essere dentro una produzione hollywoodiana accetto scorte in regalo.
Giuro che non mi offendo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

Ma figurati se mi metto la mascherina, non ce l’ho e non mi sogno di comprarle.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi metto la mascherina, non ce l’ho e non mi sogno di comprarle.


tanto non le troveresti, non so neppure il senso di parlare di qualcosa che non si trova in commercio


----------



## Martes (15 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> tanto non le troveresti, non so neppure il senso di parlare di qualcosa che non si trova in commercio


Direi che ha senso, non è uguale ovunque e c'è chi ne è in possesso


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> tanto non le troveresti, non so neppure il senso di parlare di qualcosa che non si trova in commercio


Mia figlia è amante del bricolage e ne ha di diversi tipi. Le ha messe per fare la spesa, per fare contenti gli altri.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Direi che ha senso, non è uguale ovunque e c'è chi ne è in possesso


Bè se avessi una cassa senza fondo di FFP3 come @bluestar02 le userei ma seguendo le direttive. Quindi al parco non ci vai. Se vai a fare la spesa vai a fare la spesa, non vai a farti i giri per comprare due cose in croce. S'era parlato degli assalti ai supermercati ma ora ci sono notizie (certe) di persone che vanno anche 3 volte al giorno al supermercato per farsi il giro.


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Al sacco ci sono posti visto che hanno un minimo di ricambio. Nessuno sta scegliendo chi curare
> Quando si dice spargere il panico


Allora Galli ha detto delle gran cazzate, se è come dici tu.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia è amante del bricolage e ne ha di diversi tipi. Le ha messe per fare la spesa, per fare contenti gli altri.


Farà quel che gli pare come gli altri. Tutti partono ragionando "io sono sano e mi metto la mascherina finta per tranquillizzare gli altri", mentre la base per me ad oggi dovrebbe essere "io sono un probabile asintomatico e potrei contagiare gli altri".


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora Galli ha detto delle gran cazzate, se è come dici tu.


L’intervista del primario su Sky diceva così 
Niguarda ha smentito che si sceglie chi curare
La situazione è critica, lavorano ore su ore ma al momento fanno fronte agli arrivi
Al Sacco. In altri ospedali non so


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No perché.. Io quando esco per fare la spesa o gettare il pattume, vedo gente con una serie di mascherine
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di metterla, perché le disposizioni ufficiali dicono che non va messa, se non hai sintomi, anche perché non ti difende da un cazzo, a meno che non sia quella prescritta per il personale medico/sanitario
> 
> ...


mascherina no, anche perchè le ffp2-3 le ho chieste in fabbrica e non saranno disponibili per un tot.  quindi non ci sono.

magari metto un paio di guanti quando devo andare a fare la spesa, giusto per uno scrupolo mio.   per il resto, qui tutto sommato non c'è nemmeno troppa psicosi


----------



## ivanl (15 Marzo 2020)

No, neanche i guanti a fare la spesa. Pulisco la maniglia del carrello con l'amuchina prima di prenderlo e poi le mani prima di riprendere l'auto. File al super (limitate) le ho viste ieri, io vado in mezzo alla settimana alle 13 e non c'è un'anima. Abito in campagna per cui esco con mio figlio per una corsetta attorno ad ora di pranzo così non trovo nessuno


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No perché.. Io quando esco per fare la spesa o gettare il pattume, vedo gente con una serie di mascherine
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di metterla, perché le disposizioni ufficiali dicono che non va messa, se non hai sintomi, anche perché non ti difende da un cazzo, a meno che non sia quella prescritta per il personale medico/sanitario
> 
> ...


No, non la metto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’intervista del primario su Sky diceva così
> Niguarda ha smentito che si sceglie chi curare
> La situazione è critica, lavorano ore su ore ma al momento fanno fronte agli arrivi
> Al Sacco. In altri ospedali non so


diciamo che ci sono anche diversi casi di persone non solo positive, ma col morbo conclamato che restano a casa perchè non avendo problemi respiratori pesanti, non devono essere intubati.   ma hanno il virus.

al momento, ci stanno dentro ancora, ma sono davvero al limite.  se in settimana aumentano ancora i casi, esplodono e gli ospedali collassano


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

*In Italia il fabbisogno per il personale ospedaliero, di polizia , protezione civile ecc.
è di 9 milioni di mascherine  al giorno!*


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> *In Italia il fabbisogno per il personale ospedaliero, di polizia , protezione civile ecc.
> è di 9 milioni di mascherine  al giorno!*


e pensa che dall'UE non ne arriverà manco mezza


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Il punto è molto semplice possono sembrare cose da film però in questo momento vi avviso che in Lombardia hanno esaurito i posti in terapia intensiva il che vuol dire che se hai bisogno di una ventilazione polmonare molto probabilmente sei morto quindi Sì preferisco passare per un fanatico per un millenarista per qualcuno che vive in un film tipo apocalisse zombie però in questo momento estremamente pericoloso non adottare tutte le misure possibili


 vedi tu sei un eletto.
A noi poveri mortali non ci toccherà manco il posto letto 
nel caso ci succeda il peggio.
detto questo avrei a disposizione mascherine che ci passerebbe un virius obeso


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2020)

Oggi passeggiata dopo pranzo in riva al fiume. Non c'era nessuno. Na meraviglia , senza mascherina .


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No perché.. Io quando esco per fare la spesa o gettare il pattume, vedo gente con una serie di mascherine
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di metterla, perché le disposizioni ufficiali dicono che non va messa, se non hai sintomi, anche perché non ti difende da un cazzo, a meno che non sia quella prescritta per il personale medico/sanitario
> 
> ...


ma tu li hai visti quelli in macchina da soli  con mascherina e guanti?
Non ci potevo credere


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vedi tu sei un eletto.
> A noi poveri mortali non ci toccherà manco il posto letto
> nel caso ci succeda il peggio.
> detto questo avrei a disposizione mascherine che ci passerebbe un virius obeso


Qui in Lombardia non ho assolutamente idea di come potrebbe funzionare il ricovero sicuramente se non ci sono posti in rianimazione Non possono crearsi naturalmente dal nulla per questo prendo tutte le misure possibili ed immaginabili


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè se avessi una cassa senza fondo di FFP3 come @bluestar02 le userei ma seguendo le direttive. Quindi al parco non ci vai. Se vai a fare la spesa vai a fare la spesa, non vai a farti i giri per comprare due cose in croce. S'era parlato degli assalti ai supermercati ma ora ci sono notizie (certe) di persone che vanno anche 3 volte al giorno al supermercato per farsi il giro.


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Le tue FFP3 che butti pare siano introvabili. Mancano pure al personale medico e infermieristico.


Sono arrivate dagli Stati Uniti Adesso valuto attentamente quante ne potrebbero servire a noi il resto lo faccio venire a prendere da qualcuno del locale Ospedale


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> tanto non le troveresti, non so neppure il senso di parlare di qualcosa che non si trova in commercio


On line, mia moglie ne ha comprata una per recarsi in ospedale. 18 euro.
Poi la visita è stata annullata e la mascherina è qua.
Dura max 8 h.
I guanti vanno buttati ogni volta.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Qui in Lombardia non ho assolutamente idea di come potrebbe funzionare il ricovero sicuramente se non ci sono posti in rianimazione Non possono crearsi naturalmente dal nulla per questo prendo tutte le misure possibili ed immaginabili


ma tu non stavi negli USA adesso?


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2020)

Se vuoi a lavoro uso Maschera 4251 FFA1P2 R D e non è monouso. 
www.aerofeel.com


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se vuoi a lavoro uso Maschera 4251 FFA1P2 R D e non è monouso.
> www.aerofeel.com


Poi dopo ci sono gli autorespiratori.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’intervista del primario su Sky diceva così
> Niguarda ha smentito che si sceglie chi curare
> La situazione è critica, lavorano ore su ore ma al momento fanno fronte agli arrivi
> Al Sacco. In altri ospedali non so











						Galli (Sacco): “In Lombardia già costretti a scegliere tra pazienti da curare”
					

“Spesso la scelta è tra l’80enne e il 70enne, o meglio, la scelta è tra chi ha una condizione tale da avere maggiori margini di recupero...




					www.fanpage.it
				




L'intervista diceva che in alcuni ospedali lombardi stanno già facendo la selezione.
Infatti oggi mi è arrivata la notizia che la zia di mia moglie verrà lasciata morire.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Oggi passeggiata dopo pranzo in riva al fiume. Non c'era nessuno. Na meraviglia , senza mascherina .


Da noi hanno chiuso pure il parco...
Passeggio tra il locale pattumiera e l'appartamento.


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Galli (Sacco): “In Lombardia già costretti a scegliere tra pazienti da curare”
> 
> 
> “Spesso la scelta è tra l’80enne e il 70enne, o meglio, la scelta è tra chi ha una condizione tale da avere maggiori margini di recupero...
> ...


Dubito che ti abbiano detto proprio così.

La mia è una delle province più colpite.
Già da diverso tempo qui, tra i casi più gravi, scelgono a chi dare il posto in base, giustamente considerata la situazione, alle probabilità di sopravvivenza.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da noi hanno chiuso pure il parco...


Ma a piedi potete uscire?


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dubito che ti abbiano detto proprio così.
> 
> La mia è una delle province più colpite.
> Già da diverso tempo qui, tra i casi più gravi, scelgono a chi dare il posto in base, giustamente considerata la situazione, alle probabilità di sopravvivenza.


quindi stanno selezionando


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dubito che ti abbiano detto proprio così.
> 
> La mia è una delle province più colpite.
> Già da diverso tempo qui, tra i casi più gravi, scelgono a chi dare il posto in base, giustamente considerata la situazione, alle probabilità di sopravvivenza.


Non ha il Covid, ma deve essere operata con bassa percentuale di sopravvivenza.
Normalmente interverrebbero per protocollo e per evitare eventuali conseguenze legali, in questa situazione no. 
La scelta riguarda tutti, non solo chi ha il Covid.


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi stanno selezionando


Inevitabilmente purtroppo, laddove non ci siano possibilità di trasferimento.

Sono in arrivo delle infrastrutture aggiuntive, comunque. 
nonostante qui non si esca praticamente più di casa, la curva di crescita dei casi deve ancora rallentare e assestarsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e pensa che dall'UE non ne arriverà manco mezza


 hanno sbloccato.


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ha il Covid, ma deve essere operata con bassa percentuale di sopravvivenza.
> Normalmente interverrebbero per protocollo e per evitare eventuali conseguenze legali, in questa situazione no.
> La scelta riguarda tutti, non solo chi ha il Covid.


Non è un buon momento per stare male.


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu non stavi negli USA adesso?


No no siamo in italia devo sistemare cose post separazione


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Marzo 2020)

Mascherina ffp3 e almeno 3 paia di guanti ogni volta che esco per fare la spesa. Poi butto tutto ovviamente.


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mascherina ffp3 e almeno 3 paia di guanti ogni volta che esco per fare la spesa. Poi butto tutto ovviamente.


1 paio di guanti


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2020)

Approposito di mascherine .mi è appena arrivata


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

mascherine trovate nel ripostiglio  era un pacco di 50 , distribuite ai figlioli  in caso di uscite , noi come detto scorte  per molto tempo solo frutta esaurita e qualche altra cosa  prevederemo in settimana  ,ci metteremo le mascherine e rimedierò anche i guanti per il supermercato


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> hanno sbloccato.


si parla di una milionata di mascherine dalla Germania, forse.   na pecetta



bluestar02 ha detto:


> No no siamo in italia devo sistemare cose post separazione


avevo inteso foste in USA adesso


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Per essere molto chiari, la sanità nelle regioni del nord è vicino al punto di collasso. Per questo motivo vanno prese tutte le precauzioni possibili e immaginabili per tutelare noi stessi le nostre famiglie e superare questo momento critico perché se ci si dovesse ammalare ora sicuramente si incontrerebbero dei grossi problemi. Per questo motivo io sono assolutamente disposto a passare per pazzo paranoico ipocondriaco tutto quello che volete ma proteggere a tutti i costi la salute mia e della mia compagna e dell'altrui opinione inclusa quelle dei vicini di casa che hanno guardato con sospetto l'installazione delle lampade UV non me ne può fregar di meno siamo a un passo dalla applicare la regola Latina mors tua vita mea


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> si parla di una milionata di mascherine dalla Germania, forse.   na pecetta
> 
> 
> avevo inteso foste in USA adesso


a roma dicemo naltra cosa una cag..a con la g so che conosci il dialetto


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma tu li hai visti quelli in macchina da soli  con mascherina e guanti?
> Non ci potevo credere


che ci sia quello che esagera, ci sta.

resta che siamo oltre 20mila denunce per violazione delle norme sul restare a casa


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ci sia quello che esagera, ci sta.
> 
> resta che siamo oltre 20mila denunce per violazione delle norme sul restare a casa


Da pazzi


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Per essere molto chiari, la sanità nelle regioni del nord è vicino al punto di collasso. Per questo motivo vanno prese tutte le precauzioni possibili e immaginabili per tutelare noi stessi le nostre famiglie e superare questo momento critico perché se ci si dovesse ammalare ora sicuramente si incontrerebbero dei grossi problemi. Per questo motivo io sono assolutamente disposto a passare per pazzo paranoico ipocondriaco tutto quello che volete ma proteggere a tutti i costi la salute mia e della mia compagna e dell'altrui opinione inclusa quelle dei vicini di casa che hanno guardato con sospetto l'installazione delle lampade UV non me ne può fregar di meno siamo a un passo dalla applicare la regola Latina mors tua vita mea


Non facciamo passare il concetto che chi non è paranoico e non ha le lampade UV se ne sbatta i coglioni. Grazie


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non facciamo passare il concetto che chi non è paranoico e non ha le lampade UV se ne sbatta i coglioni. Grazie


Mai detto. Semplicemente ho affermato che non mi interessa dell opinione altrui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Qui in Lombardia non ho assolutamente idea di come potrebbe funzionare il ricovero sicuramente se non ci sono posti in rianimazione Non possono crearsi naturalmente dal nulla per questo prendo tutte le misure possibili ed immaginabili


se non avessi le mad


bluestar02 ha detto:


> Qui in Lombardia non ho assolutamente idea di come potrebbe funzionare il ricovero sicuramente se non ci sono posti in rianimazione Non possono crearsi naturalmente dal nulla per questo prendo tutte le misure possibili ed immaginabili


il punto è che le mascherine che il 99% indossano non sono adeguate.
Sono mascherine antipolvere


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non avessi le mad
> 
> il punto è che le mascherine che il 99% indossano non sono adeguate.
> Sono mascherine antipolvere


Vero. Servono le FFP3. E vanno cambiate dopo ogni uso. E soprattutto vanno indossate correttamente cosa che molte persone non fanno


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi stanno selezionando


non stanno facendo accanimento terapeutico.
Ad esempio arriva un 90 enne con un quadro clinico complesso di suo, il respiratore non glielo mettono.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non stanno facendo accanimento terapeutico.
> Ad esempio arriva un 90 enne con un quadro clinico complesso di suo, il respiratore non glielo mettono.


nei fatti è una selezione.   un quadro clinico complesso è diverso dal'essere spacciato.   ho vissuto l'esperienza della rianimazione con mio padre 10 anni fa, i ricordi sono nitidi

Ribadisco però che quello che è inquietante è l'idea che in molte case in questo momento ci sono persone con la polmonite da CV e non si sa, perchè non avendo fatto il tampone, non rientrano nelle statistiche.


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi metto la mascherina, non ce l’ho e non mi sogno di comprarle.


Come tutti gli anziani ti fai portare la spesa a casa.  Oppure hai il maggiordomo che pensa a queste incombenze?


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e pensa che dall'UE non ne arriverà manco mezza


Anzi, i crucchi si sono fottute pure le nostre 800mila


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Farà quel che gli pare come gli altri. Tutti partono ragionando "io sono sano e mi metto la mascherina finta per tranquillizzare gli altri", mentre la base per me ad oggi dovrebbe essere "io sono un probabile asintomatico e potrei contagiare gli altri".


Ho detto come è andata.
Non mi rende conto, mi parla.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non avessi le mad
> 
> il punto è che le mascherine che il 99% indossano non sono adeguate.
> Sono mascherine antipolvere


abbiamo quella da sal operatoria vanno bene egualmente?
Devono solo fermare le goccioline dei sternuti , tosse  nell'aria reggono poco e quindi cadono in terra ma poi mi sembra che non ne basta una ma ci vuole un bel contatto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mascherina ffp3 e almeno 3 paia di guanti ogni volta che esco per fare la spesa. Poi butto tutto ovviamente.


3 ?


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> abbiamo quella da sal operatoria vanno bene egualmente?
> Devono solo fermare le goccioline dei sternuti , tosse  nell'aria reggono poco e quindi cadono in terra ma poi mi sembra che non ne basta una ma ci vuole un bel contatto


ci vorrebbero le FFP2-3 per essere sicuri.

lì da te come vanno le cose?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non stanno facendo accanimento terapeutico.
> Ad esempio arriva un 90 enne con un quadro clinico complesso di suo, il respiratore non glielo mettono.


Era ora!


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era ora!


cioè?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come tutti gli anziani ti fai portare la spesa a casa.  Oppure hai il maggiordomo che pensa a queste incombenze?


Esselunga. Però adesso ha troppe richieste. Confido in qualche annullamento e metodica controllo.
Però mi sono rotta e domani esco.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> cioè?


Che si smettesse con l’accanimento terapeutico come se fossimo tutti il generalissimo o Tito.
Io voglio morì viva.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> abbiamo quella da sal operatoria vanno bene egualmente?
> Devono solo fermare le goccioline dei sternuti , tosse  nell'aria reggono poco e quindi cadono in terra ma poi mi sembra che non ne basta una ma ci vuole un bel contatto


no fermano le tue goccioline in uscita, ma non quelle in entrata.
E dopo averla usata da buttare via, togliendola dai lacci e non toccandola sul davanti


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci vorrebbero le FFP2-3 per essere sicuri.
> 
> lì da te come vanno le cose?


da noi tranquilli anche se nei paesi vicini ne sono stati trovati qualcuno che poi hanno portato allo spallanzani , poco fa mi hanno detto di una signora nel mio paese soccorsa da un ragazzo a cui dopo non hanno voluto fare il tampone, non so se è vero comunque tutti chiusi in casa  io ormai da una settimana


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no fermano le tue goccioline in uscita, ma non quelle in entrata.
> E dopo averla usata da buttare via, togliendola dai lacci e non toccandola sul davanti


la tua omonina sa come si usa


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 3 ?


Ma va 1 ho scritto 1


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che si smettesse con l’accanimento terapeutico come se fossimo tutti il generalissimo o Tito.
> Io voglio morì viva.


tra l'accanimento terapeutico e l'essere semplicemente in situazione critica ed aver bisogno di assitenza meccanica ce ne corre.

quello di cui si sta parlando è che si presume che un vecchio tanto non ha ancora tutta sta vita da vivere (e poi sai l'INPS quanto risparmia) per cui lasciamolo pure morire. e questo scommetto che non lo vorresti

poi se voi morì, ce penzo io a te.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tra l'accanimento terapeutico e l'essere semplicemente in situazione critica ed aver bisogno di assitenza meccanica ce ne corre.
> 
> quello di cui si sta parlando è che si presume che un vecchio tanto non ha ancora tutta sta vita da vivere (e poi sai l'INPS quanto risparmia) per cui lasciamolo pure morire. e questo scommetto che non lo vorresti
> 
> poi se voi morì, ce penzo io a te.


No, io voglio morire come i miei genitori, quando non c’è la faccio più e pure prima, se la testa non funziona.
So che sto offrendo la battuta sul vassoio d’argento, ma per me c’è chi sta messo molto peggio.


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esselunga. Però adesso ha troppe richieste. Confido in qualche annullamento e metodica controllo.
> Però mi sono rotta e domani esco.


Mettiti una sciarpa leggera ,oppure un panno amtipolvere piegato in quattro con elastico pinzato : filtrano particelle nebulizzate che restano intrappolate nei  vari strati.
Ma ci vogliono pure gli occhiali per evitare il contatto con l'occhio che, come si sa  un veicolo per fluidi e particelle in atmosfera .


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, io voglio morire come i miei genitori, quando non c’è la faccio più e pure prima, se la testa non funziona.
> So che sto offrendo la battuta sul vassoio d’argento, ma per me c’è chi sta messo molto peggio.


come mia madre no faceva la dialisi, mio padre , ho già scritto , rimase in crisi respiratoria   lo hanno massaggiato per molto tempo ma non ci niente da fare , per l'ultimo mi trovi d'accordo  i ricordi e tutto quello che ho vissuto  sono quello che mi auguro di non perdere fino all'ultimo


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, io voglio morire come i miei genitori, quando non c’è la faccio più e pure prima, se la testa non funziona.
> So che sto offrendo la battuta sul vassoio d’argento, ma per me c’è chi sta messo molto peggio.


ma mica stiamo parlando di fine vita, stiamo parlando di persone che, anche se molto anziane, se curate magari ce la fanno.

e che forse già adesso stanno lasciando morire perchè è meglio salvare qualcuno più giovane.  o che pesa di meno per l'INPS

se poi tu ti sei stufata di stare in casa, guarda che ti manca in casa e vai al supermercato.   ma se pensi di andare a giro, eh no.

i capricci sei vecchia per farli


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> *In Italia il fabbisogno per il personale ospedaliero, di polizia , protezione civile ecc.
> è di 9 milioni di mascherine  al giorno!*


Quindi , meglio lasciare a loro le mascherine.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi , meglio lasciare a loro le mascherine.


non lasci nulla.

le aziende che producono hanno già come consegna prioritaria ospedali, farmacie, forze dell'ordine e presidi di fabbrica che devono necessariamente restare aperti adesso.

per quanto riguarda il commercio al dettaglio, viene poi


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, io voglio morire come i miei genitori, quando non c’è la faccio più e pure prima, se la testa non funziona.
> So che sto offrendo la battuta sul vassoio d’argento, ma per me c’è chi sta messo molto peggio.


Naaah. Sei talmente stronza che ci sotterri tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> cioè?


È come se avessero pensato di intubare mio padre. Mi sono sbranata l’unico medico che ha osato proporlo
Hai seguito il mio percorso quotidianamente. Ti sarebbe sembrata una decisione sensata?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che si smettesse con l’accanimento terapeutico come se fossimo tutti il generalissimo o Tito.
> Io voglio morì viva.


Quindi ritieni sacrificabile un malato di ictus o uno con un aneurisma cerebrale? 
Sicura di essere di sinistra o... ?
O forse pensavi di scrivere un'altra cosa?
Perché magari è meglio spendere due parole in più sull'argomento. Che non è eutanasia.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, io voglio morire come i miei genitori, quando non c’è la faccio più e pure prima, se la testa non funziona.
> So che sto offrendo la battuta sul vassoio d’argento, ma per me c’è chi sta messo molto peggio.


Ok, ma questo c'entra nulla con quello che si sta dicendo, come ha già detto Perplesso. 
Anche se comunque l'idea di sopprimere i malati di Alzheimer oer esempio non è il massimo comunque.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È come se avessero pensato di intubare mio padre. Mi sono sbranata l’unico medico che ha osato proporlo
> Hai seguito il mio percorso quotidianamente. Ti sarebbe sembrata una decisione sensata?


è imparagonabile.   tuo padre era arrivato alla fine di suo, qui stiamo parlando di persone che se non avessero incontrato il virus, starebbero discretamente bene.

anche per mio padre il CV sarebbe arrivato come colpo di grazia ed a quel punto sì sarebbe stato accanimento terapeutico, ma qui non parliamo di accanimento terapeutico, ma di scelte legate al fatto che non ci sono abbastanza ventilatori per soccorrere tutti.

e quindi si sceglie di lasciar andare le persone che si giudicano averne per non più di 3 fiatate.

il che è evidentemente una scelta.   che diverrà obbligata se le cose peggioreranno.  ma non è accanimento terapeutico


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non lasci nulla.
> 
> le aziende che producono hanno già come consegna prioritaria ospedali, farmacie, forze dell'ordine e presidi di fabbrica che devono necessariamente restare aperti adesso.
> 
> per quanto riguarda il commercio al dettaglio, viene poi


Ti devo contraddire: conosco due medici in Italia che hanno dovuto comprare in quanto al lavoro danno quelle chirurgiche. Le altre mascherine le danno nei casi positivi conclamati. Quindi troppo tardi. 
Perché pensate che sono stati chiusi reparti interi e perché ci sono stati così tanti contagiati fra il personale sanitario ?
Io non ne ho, ma dopo quello che ho sentito che ci sono medici che cercano a comprare nelle farmacie o chiedono agli amici... ecco io non ce la farei a sprecare una FP2 al supermercato.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti devo contraddire: conosco due medici in Italia che hanno dovuto comprare in quanto al lavoro danno quelle chirurgiche. Le altre mascherine le danno nei casi positivi conclamati. Quindi troppo tardi.
> Perché pensate che sono stati chiusi reparti interi e perché ci sono stati così tanti contagiati fra il personale sanitario ?
> Io non ne ho, ma dopo quello che ho sentito che ci sono medici che cercano a comprare nelle farmacie o chiedono agli amici... ecco io non ce la farei a sprecare una FP2 al supermercato.


ed in che cosa mi staresti contraddicendo?   se ci sono medici che devono andarsi a cercare le FFP2-3 su internet è perchè non ce ne sono a giro, ma quelle che stanno producendo adesso sono primariamente destinate a loro.

anche perchè se si sapesse che ci sono farmacie che vendono le FFP2-3 al pubblico quando negli ospedali mancano, minimo ti arrivano i NAS ol a GDF e ti requiscono tutto e se non sai dimostrare come mai ce l'hai, ti denunciano pure


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed in che cosa mi staresti contraddicendo?   se ci sono medici che devono andarsi a cercare le FFP2-3 su internet è perchè non ce ne sono a giro, ma quelle che stanno producendo adesso sono primariamente destinate a loro.
> 
> anche perchè se si sapesse che ci sono farmacie che vendono le FFP2-3 al pubblico quando negli ospedali mancano, minimo ti arrivano i NAS ol a GDF e ti requiscono tutto e se non sai dimostrare come mai ce l'hai, ti denunciano pure


Quindi sei d’accordo che non ci sono a sufficienza? E le mascherine FP2 che girano ai supermercati? Come le hanno avute ?
I suddetti medici le hanno comprate su internet o oltre frontiera, quando potevano ancora uscire.


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Marzo 2020)

Ho fatto venire a prendere 50 FFP3 che erano in piu.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi sei d’accordo che non ci sono a sufficienza? E le mascherine FP2 che girano ai supermercati? Come le hanno avute ?
> I suddetti medici le hanno comprate su internet o oltre frontiera, quando potevano ancora uscire.


a me risulta che in Italia nessuno abbia le FFP2-3 regolamentari sugli scaffali.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Ma porco cane, io sono entrato in ospedale con una densità di ossigeno nel sangue bassissima, non respiravo più, era quasi 20 anni fa, sono rimasto in ospedale una settimana e a casa due, che non stavo in piedi, mi hanno salvato, ma non mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere che per tirare in piedi me avevano rinunciato a farlo a un 70enne.
È questo il concetto.
Tenendo conto poi che stanno ammalandosi e anche morendo operatori sanitari, medici, etc. che accettano il rischio per salvare tutti noi.
Compreso il padre col covid di un compagno di mia figlia, medico ospedaliero, intubato.
E alla madre è già stato detto che i servizi sociali provvederanno ai figli, nel caso lei non fosse in grado.
Questi si stanno mettendo in gioco per noi, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me risulta che in Italia nessuno abbia le FFP2-3 regolamentari sugli scaffali.


Non so se ci sono sugli scaffali. All’estero a singhiozzo si. 
Ma le FP2 che girano sulla strada da dove arrivano ? 
Mercato nero ?
In qualche modo sono mascherine che sono state sottratte al fabbisogno ospedaliero; non credo che tutte sono state comprate all’estero o su internet .


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è imparagonabile.   tuo padre era arrivato alla fine di suo, qui stiamo parlando di persone che se non avessero incontrato il virus, starebbero discretamente bene.
> 
> anche per mio padre il CV sarebbe arrivato come colpo di grazia ed a quel punto sì sarebbe stato accanimento terapeutico, ma qui non parliamo di accanimento terapeutico, ma di scelte legate al fatto che non ci sono abbastanza ventilatori per soccorrere tutti.
> 
> ...


Ha senso intubare un novantenne? Non lo so
Quante possibilità ci sono che intubato poi guarisca?
Quante possibilità che intubarlo gli allunghi semplice te la vita? Intubato.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha senso intubare un novantenne? Non lo so
> Quante possibilità ci sono che intubato poi guarisca?
> Quante possibilità che intubarlo gli allunghi semplice te la vita? Intubato.


non puoi saperlo prima.   come medico, sei tenuto a curarlo.   mio padre aveva 76 anni, quando è arrivato in rianimazione, era chiaro che non aveva speranze.  quando la situazione è precipitata, ho detto io per primo di lasciarlo andare. e mi sarei opposto all'intubazione.

mio zio ha 85 anni, sta benone, se ti centra col destro ti stende ancora.   qualora fosse da intubare, perchè non dovrebbero farlo?   può benissimo campare anche fino a 100 anni.

noi qui non stiamo parlando di accanirsi su persone che non hanno palesemente più speranze,ma di persone che prima stavano abbastanza bene e che hanno preso la polmonite.   

e che moriranno perchè non ci sono abbastanza ventilatori per tutti e quindi si decide di salvare chi è più giovane e pesa meno per le casse dell'INPS.

questo è


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed in che cosa mi staresti contraddicendo?   se ci sono medici che devono andarsi a cercare le FFP2-3 su internet è perchè non ce ne sono a giro, ma quelle che stanno producendo adesso sono primariamente destinate a loro.
> 
> anche perchè se si sapesse che ci sono farmacie che vendono le FFP2-3 al pubblico quando negli ospedali mancano, minimo ti arrivano i NAS ol a GDF e ti requiscono tutto e se non sai dimostrare come mai ce l'hai, ti denunciano pure


Qui venerdì una farmacia le vendeva a €16.
I Nas non possono denunciarne la vendita. Loro le hanno comprate su internet, come possiamo fare tutti. Al limite potrebbero punirli, secondo il codice penale, per speculazione.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Qui venerdì una farmacia le vendeva a €16.
> I Nas non possono denunciarne la vendita. Loro le hanno comprate su internet, come possiamo fare tutti. Al limite potrebbero punirli, secondo il codice penale, per speculazione.


la vendita a 16 euro di un oggetto che dovrebbe essere venduto a 4-5, possiamo denunciarla tutti.

l'hanno denunciata quella farmacia?


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la vendita a 16 euro di un oggetto che dovrebbe essere venduto a 4-5, possiamo denunciarla tutti.
> 
> l'hanno denunciata quella farmacia?


Non credo. Nel giro di due ore erano finite tutte.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non credo. Nel giro di due ore erano finite tutte.


che siano finite in 2 ore, ci credo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non puoi saperlo prima.   come medico, sei tenuto a curarlo.   mio padre aveva 76 anni, quando è arrivato in rianimazione, era chiaro che non aveva speranze.  quando la situazione è precipitata, ho detto io per primo di lasciarlo andare. e mi sarei opposto all'intubazione.
> 
> mio zio ha 85 anni, sta benone, se ti centra col destro ti stende ancora.   qualora fosse da intubare, perchè non dovrebbero farlo?   può benissimo campare anche fino a 100 anni.
> 
> ...


Che sei tenuto a curarlo si che se devi scegliere non mi sconvolge che curi il ventenne prima anche


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha senso intubare un novantenne? Non lo so
> Quante possibilità ci sono che intubato poi guarisca?
> Quante possibilità che intubarlo gli allunghi semplice te la vita? Intubato.


Un mio caro amico perfettamente sano ha 86 anni.
Scia, pratica nudismo ed è un caro amico.
Sì, ha senso quando da numero diventa individuo. Tra poco sarò al quarto lutto quest'anno, tre senza cerimonia. 
Poi qui non si parla di 90enni, ma di 70enni.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che sei tenuto a curarlo si che se devi scegliere non mi sconvolge che curi il ventenne prima anche


Se non sei il 60/70 enne in effetti potresti anche fregartene.
A me però dispiacerebbe sapere che una persona a me cara viene sacrificata per un'altra.
Pensa la stessa cosa per nazionalità.
Prima gli italiani, poi gli extracomunitaril, che non hanno pagato la sanità. Sarebbe ugualmente accettabile?
In fin dei conti il 70enne ha lavorato una vita, contribuendo a costruire l'Italia. È un concetto, quello della selezione, che conduce a estremismi.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la vendita a 16 euro di un oggetto che dovrebbe essere venduto a 4-5, possiamo denunciarla tutti.
> 
> l'hanno denunciata quella farmacia?


Su Amazon 18.
E ne servirebbe una al giorno almeno.
Io vado in ufficio senza.
Lavoro 2 gg la settimana fuori casa. 
Un mio collega è in quarantena, l'altro in congedo parentale, la capa viene raramente, un'altra collega a casa da un anno in maternità. Chi li sostituisce?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se non sei il 60/70 enne in effetti potresti anche fregartene.
> A me però dispiacerebbe sapere che una persona a me cara viene sacrificata per un'altra.
> Pensa la stessa cosa per nazionalità.
> Prima gli italiani, poi gli extracomunitaril, che non hanno pagato la sanità. Sarebbe ugualmente accettabile?
> In fin dei conti il 70enne ha lavorato una vita, contribuendo a costruire l'Italia. È un concetto, quello della selezione, che conduce a estremismi.


Ma è ovvio che ti dispiaccia 
Dopodiché sono da sempre contro l’accanumento non per altro mio padre è morto in un hospice


----------



## abebis (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non puoi saperlo prima.   come medico, sei tenuto a curarlo.   mio padre aveva 76 anni, quando è arrivato in rianimazione, era chiaro che non aveva speranze.  quando la situazione è precipitata, ho detto io per primo di lasciarlo andare. e mi sarei opposto all'intubazione.
> 
> mio zio ha 85 anni, sta benone, se ti centra col destro ti stende ancora.   qualora fosse da intubare, perchè non dovrebbero farlo?   può benissimo campare anche fino a 100 anni.
> 
> ...


Minchia, ma sei ossessionato dall'INPS!!!

Cioè, fammi capire: se c'è un ventilatore e ci sono due persone che stanno male e si deve scegliere se metterlo a un ottantenne o a un quarantenne, secondo te lo mettono al quarantenne perché così si alleggerisce l'INPS?

Ma non ho capito: ragioni con le emorroidi?

Che invece sarebbe ideale averne due di ventilatori e metterlo a tutti e due, siamo tutti d'accordo, ma così è.


----------



## stany (15 Marzo 2020)

Quante storie per dei ventilatori...
È d'estate che non si trovano; siamo ancora inverno


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mettiti una sciarpa leggera ,oppure un panno amtipolvere piegato in quattro con elastico pinzato : filtrano particelle nebulizzate che restano intrappolate nei  vari strati.
> Ma ci vogliono pure gli occhiali per evitare il contatto con l'occhio che, come si sa  un veicolo per fluidi e particelle in atmosfera .


Ma figurati!


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma porco cane, io sono entrato in ospedale con una densità di ossigeno nel sangue bassissima, non respiravo più, era quasi 20 anni fa, sono rimasto in ospedale una settimana e a casa due, che non stavo in piedi, mi hanno salvato, ma non mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere che per tirare in piedi me avevano rinunciato a farlo a un 70enne.
> È questo il concetto.
> Tenendo conto poi che stanno ammalandosi e anche morendo operatori sanitari, medici, etc. che accettano il rischio per salvare tutti noi.
> Compreso il padre col covid di un compagno di mia figlia, medico ospedaliero, intubato.
> ...


 questo perché sei vecchio. e quindi di parte. che i vecchi debbano morire per far largo ai giovani è un concetto che sembra ovvio detto così, ma è quanto di più contrario a come ragiona l'Italia. Il principale problema di questo paese sta esattamente nel fatto che i giovani sono soffocati da questo strabordante numero di vecchi E che rubano risorse, opportunità ed energie. Che poveracci lo facciano in buona fede non cambia nulla. i vecchi in Italia sono un peso economico ed intellettuale, bloccanti nelle decisioni, Ladri di futuro. Politica, economia, università, imprenditoria, tutto fermo per gente vecchia con cervelli vecchi e ideali vecchi che non si leva dai coglioni. che un settantenne muoia perché un ventenne viva dovrebbe essere un assioma scontato.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma mica stiamo parlando di fine vita, stiamo parlando di persone che, anche se molto anziane, se curate magari ce la fanno.
> 
> e che forse già adesso stanno lasciando morire perchè è meglio salvare qualcuno più giovane.  o che pesa di meno per l'INPS
> 
> ...


Sono pure vecchia per raccomandazioni assurde


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi ritieni sacrificabile un malato di ictus o uno con un aneurisma cerebrale?
> Sicura di essere di sinistra o... ?
> O forse pensavi di scrivere un'altra cosa?
> Perché magari è meglio spendere due parole in più sull'argomento. Che non è eutanasia.


Traduci a modo tuo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Minchia, ma sei ossessionato dall'INPS!!!
> 
> Cioè, fammi capire: se c'è un ventilatore e ci sono due persone che stanno male e si deve scegliere se metterlo a un ottantenne o a un quarantenne, secondo te lo mettono al quarantenne perché così si alleggerisce l'INPS?
> 
> ...


 Non ci siamo proprio, se hai due ventilatori, uno lo usi per il quarantenne, e il secondo lo tieni di scorta, casomai si rompesse quello del quarantenne, se il settantenne sopravvive, se è guadagnata.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma questo c'entra nulla con quello che si sta dicendo, come ha già detto Perplesso.
> Anche se comunque l'idea di sopprimere i malati di Alzheimer oer esempio non è il massimo comunque.


Voglio sopprimere me.
Tu puoi pure continuare.


----------



## abebis (15 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci siamo proprio, se hai due ventilatori, uno lo usi per il quarantenne, e il secondo lo tieni di scorta, casomai si rompesse quello del quarantenne, se il settantenne sopravvive, se è guadagnata.


Vabbeh, e anche questo pensiero mi fa cagare...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In fin dei conti il 70enne ha lavorato una vita, contribuendo a costruire l'Italia. È un concetto, quello della selezione, che conduce a estremismi.


I 60/70 enni di oggi sono i principali responsabili della vita di merda che vive buona parte della classe media italiana. in ordine sparso: non hanno minimamente controllato i loro governanti permettendo di fatto che la loro contribuzione venisse bruciata scaricando il peso del loro mantenimento sulle generazioni successive. hanno incentivato come mentalità il posto fisso e l'università ad oltranza per tutti, devastando Talenti speranze e ambizioni di milioni di quarantenni attuali, hanno negoziato un'unione Europea che ha bruciato la principale arma di competitività dell'Italia sui mercati esteri Cioè la svalutazione competitiva. Hanno favorito il nepotismo rispetto alla meritocrazia ad un livello mai visto prima, dato che almeno una volta colui che ti raccomandava aveva come primo pensiero quello di non raccomandare un coglione per non sfigurare. sono una generazione senza Orgoglio e dignità, che al massimo riesce a discutere su bandiere come fascista e antifascista mentre riempiono gli oceani di plastica.
 E potrei continuare per anni.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vabbeh, e anche questo pensiero mi fa cagare...


Cazzi tuoi. Monita pure sulla tazza del cesso che tanto su internet non saresti il primo né l'ultimo.


----------



## abebis (15 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cazzi tuoi. Monita pure sulla tazza del cesso che tanto su internet non saresti il primo né l'ultimo.


Arci, miiiii.... se si vede che non stai trombando...

Spero finisca presto 'sta storia perché stai sclerando di brutto!


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio sopprimere me.
> Tu puoi pure continuare.


Lo dicono tutti. Ma le palle di suicidarsi non ce le ha mai nessuno. Quindi, visto che non penso che ti ammazzerai, potresti almeno risparmiarci i coglioni? che c'è tanta roba più seria di cui parlare rispetto alla depressione di una rincoglionita che ha sprecato la sua intera esistenza a correre appresso alle ombre sui muri. Ormai è andata. Raccatta un po' di dignità vera, non quella finta che ostenti quando bacchetti un poveraccio che si è fatto una scopata fuori dal vincolo coniugale, guarda negli occhi la signora secca e prendi appuntamento se devi. Sennò non spaccare le palle al prossimo. Cordiali saluti.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Arci, miiiii.... se si vede che non stai trombando...
> 
> Spero finisca presto 'sta storia perché stai sclerando di brutto!


E perché non dovrei? Avere provvidenzialmente l'amante sotto casa ha i suoi vantaggi


----------



## abebis (15 Marzo 2020)

E allora trombi male!


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I 60/70 enni di oggi sono i principali responsabili della vita di merda che vive buona parte della classe media italiana. in ordine sparso: non hanno minimamente controllato i loro governanti permettendo di fatto che la loro contribuzione venisse bruciata scaricando il peso del loro mantenimento sulle generazioni successive. hanno incentivato come mentalità il posto fisso e l'università ad oltranza per tutti, devastando Talenti speranze e ambizioni di milioni di quarantenni attuali, hanno negoziato un'unione Europea che ha bruciato la principale arma di competitività dell'Italia sui mercati esteri Cioè la svalutazione competitiva. Hanno favorito il nepotismo rispetto alla meritocrazia ad un livello mai visto prima, dato che almeno una volta colui che ti raccomandava aveva come primo pensiero quello di non raccomandare un coglione per non sfigurare. sono una generazione senza Orgoglio e dignità, che al massimo riesce a discutere su bandiere come fascista e antifascista mentre riempiono gli oceani di plastica.
> E potrei continuare per anni.


Alcune cose le condivido! Tipo che fai la differenziata della plastica


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> questo perché sei vecchio. e quindi di parte. che i vecchi debbano morire per far largo ai giovani è un concetto che sembra ovvio detto così, ma è quanto di più contrario a come ragiona l'Italia. Il principale problema di questo paese sta esattamente nel fatto che i giovani sono soffocati da questo strabordante numero di vecchi E che rubano risorse, opportunità ed energie. Che poveracci lo facciano in buona fede non cambia nulla. i vecchi in Italia sono un peso economico ed intellettuale, bloccanti nelle decisioni, Ladri di futuro. Politica, economia, università, imprenditoria, tutto fermo per gente vecchia con cervelli vecchi e ideali vecchi che non si leva dai coglioni. che un settantenne muoia perché un ventenne viva dovrebbe essere un assioma scontato.


Arci, non mi scadere nel criterio di valutazione anagrafica delle persone, cinico quanto vuoi ma superficiale. 
Ci sono altrettanti coglioni tra i ragazzi di 20 anni come tra i vecchi di 70.
L'età diventa un parametro interessante solo per culo e tette e per turgore penico, per tutto il resto direi che è irrilevante. 
Il mio grande capo, appena morto, a 96 anni ancora dava del filo da torcere per lucidità mentale a tanti 30enni che conosco. E io al momento lavoro con ultrasettantenni e mi ritengo fortunato finché resistono.
Ti assicuro che pescare nel piatto dei neolaureati oggi è deprimente per il mio settore. 
Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traduci a modo tuo.


Questo si è capito.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio sopprimere me.
> Tu puoi pure continuare.


Stai parlando di testamento biologico o dei tagli alla sanità che non ci permettono di assistere tutte le persone?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nei fatti è una selezione.   un quadro clinico complesso è diverso dal'essere spacciato.   ho vissuto l'esperienza della rianimazione con mio padre 10 anni fa, i ricordi sono nitidi
> 
> Ribadisco però che quello che è inquietante è l'idea che in molte case in questo momento ci sono persone con la polmonite da CV e non si sa, perchè non avendo fatto il tampone, non rientrano nelle statistiche.


ce ne sono tante che lo hanno senza sintomi e lo trasmettono, Tra quelli contagiati una parete svilupperà la polmonite.
Oggi se si potesse fare a tutti il tampone altro che 24.000


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Comunque oggi è morto un sardo di 42 anni.
Non state tanto a fare i fighi che tanto fa fuori i vecchietti.
Quelli sono ovviamente i primi a morire.
Poi tocca agli altri, soprattutto quando salta il sistema.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

UK coronavirus crisis 'to last until spring 2021 and could see 7.9m hospitalised'
					

Exclusive: Public Health England document seen by Guardian says four in five ‘expected’ to contract virus




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Cagliari, morto imprenditore 42enne: era ricoverato al Santissima Trinità. Una vittima a Sassari - L'Unione Sarda.it
					

Primi due casi fatali di Covid-19 in Sardegna: il secondo a Sassari




					www.unionesarda.it


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

Oramai si trovano solo più queste
(Sono sempre quelle di qualche giorno fa, sono riutilizzabili ma vanno sanificate)


----------



## feather (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Arci, non mi scadere nel criterio di valutazione anagrafica delle persone, cinico quanto vuoi ma superficiale.
> Ci sono altrettanti coglioni tra i ragazzi di 20 anni come tra i vecchi di 70.
> L'età diventa un parametro interessante solo per culo e tette e per turgore penico, per tutto il resto direi che è irrilevante.
> Il mio grande capo, appena morto, a 96 anni ancora dava del filo da torcere per lucidità mentale a tanti 30enni che conosco. E io al momento lavoro con ultrasettantenni e mi ritengo fortunato finché resistono.
> ...


Vero, ma è innegabile che il mondo che viviamo ora è stato costruito dai 60enni di oggi ed è pure innegabile che i vecchi occupano tutti i posti di potere di fatto ingessando lo status quo.
Che poi ci siano 20enni deficienti e 70enni svegli è anch'esso sicuramente vero.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Vero, ma è innegabile che il mondo che viviamo ora è stato costruito dai 60enni di oggi ed è pure innegabile che i vecchi occupano tutti i posti di potere di fatto ingessando lo status quo.
> Che poi ci siano 20enni deficienti e 70enni svegli è anch'esso sicuramente vero.


Chi ha posti di potere sopravviverà.
Se i più giovani vogliono cambiare il mondo devono darsi da fare, non sperare nella dipartita dei vecchi. Già sperare nella morte altrui non è indicativo di una generazione audace. La rivoluzione francese fece tante vittime ma non certo per vecchiaia.


----------



## abebis (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Arci, non mi scadere nel criterio di valutazione anagrafica delle persone, cinico quanto vuoi ma superficiale.
> Ci sono altrettanti coglioni tra i ragazzi di 20 anni come tra i vecchi di 70.
> L'età diventa un parametro interessante solo per culo e tette e per turgore penico, per tutto il resto direi che è irrilevante.
> Il mio grande capo, appena morto, a 96 anni ancora dava del filo da torcere per lucidità mentale a tanti 30enni che conosco. E io al momento lavoro con ultrasettantenni e mi ritengo fortunato finché resistono.
> ...


Qui non si tratta di essere cinici o di valutare le persone.

Chiariamo una cosa: in natura l'unico diritto che esiste è quello alla propria sopravvivenza e al proprio benessere, sopraffacendo gli altri. 
È così che funziona nel regno animale.

L'Uomo ha provato, con esiti piuttosto incerti e altalenanti, a discostarsi da questo modello.

I diritti che ci siamo artificialmente autocostruiti  mostrano dei limiti soprattutto nella situazione corrente: là dove c'è un unico dispositivo salvavita e due persone che ne hanno bisogno è inevitabile operare una scelta, pertanto è necessario e inevitabile stabilire un criterio che sia il più possibile equo e incontestabile eticamente.

In un contesto del genere, l'unico criterio può essere:

- tra due persone con differenza d'età importante, scegli la più giovane;

- tra due persone di simile età, scegli quella con il quadro clinico migliore;

L'altra persona seguirà semplicemente il decorso biologico: se sarà abbastanza forte di suo sopravviverà, se no no.

Questo se vogliamo mantenere una parvenza di civiltà in questo contesto.

Altrimenti trasportiamo il darwinismo pari pari in ambito sociale e il risultato è che il dispositivo salvavita se lo prende il più forte (i.e., nella società occidentale il più ricco). Che è un po' quello che sta succedendo con Trump che cerca di comprare in esclusiva per gli americani il vaccino da una società tedesca che ci sta lavorando.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Arci, non mi scadere nel criterio di valutazione anagrafica delle persone, cinico quanto vuoi ma superficiale.
> Ci sono altrettanti coglioni tra i ragazzi di 20 anni come tra i vecchi di 70.
> L'età diventa un parametro interessante solo per culo e tette e per turgore penico, per tutto il resto direi che è irrilevante.
> Il mio grande capo, appena morto, a 96 anni ancora dava del filo da torcere per lucidità mentale a tanti 30enni che conosco. E io al momento lavoro con ultrasettantenni e mi ritengo fortunato finché resistono.
> ...


Ciccio Non ci provare. L'età anagrafica non può essere un parametro se prendi gli individui uno per uno. Se ragioni in termini di aggregato l'analisi é quella. E tanto per dirne una, se ti ritrovi i ventenni laureati coglioni è un'altra delle colpe ascrivibili ai sessantacinquenni di oggi che hanno prima trasformato l'università da strumento di selezione sociale e intellettuale in diplomificio generalizzato, salvo poi fare malamente marcia indietro con ste stronzate di riforme della scuola fatte una peggio dell'altra che L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe riavvolgere le lancette di 30 anni.
 tanto per essere chiari, in molti campi non si tratta di correggere il tiro rispetto a quello che hanno fatto I sessantenni di oggi. Si tratta proprio di eliminarlo come se non fosse mai esistito. e non puoi farlo senza eliminare i vecchi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di essere cinici o di valutare le persone.
> 
> Chiariamo una cosa: in natura l'unico diritto che esiste è quello alla propria sopravvivenza e al proprio benessere, sopraffacendo gli altri.
> È così che funziona nel regno animale.
> ...


 Infatti Boris Johnson è un figo.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di essere cinici o di valutare le persone.
> 
> Chiariamo una cosa: in natura l'unico diritto che esiste è quello alla propria sopravvivenza e al proprio benessere, sopraffacendo gli altri.
> È così che funziona nel regno animale.
> ...


Questo è un modello, non una regola comportamentale.
In altre civiltà la regola viene sovvertita. 
Il problema è che da noi cultura e valore degli anziani dei ceti produttivi sono apparentemente subordinate al modello produttivo e consumistico, per poi venire completamente smentiti dall'anzianita' della classe dirigente.
Negli UK quando si ventila la morte degli anziani di certo non si pensa alla famiglia reale, per dire. 
Non è certo un caso che il tampone anche da noi è stato fatto anche ai politici asintomatici. Se è stato fatto... 
Questo pensiero di riduzione dell'individuo/massa a elemento funzionale alla catena produttiva ha trovato consenso ed estremizzazione nel nazismo, dove gli ebrei erano tutto sommato schiavi/macchine usa e getta in cui vecchi e bambini venivano immediatamente eliminati, ma in misura più limitata è presente anche nella nostra società. 
Non siamo affatti tutti uguali di fronte alla morte. 
Non per niente da noi è il trionfo della gioventù, cultura figlia delle guerre mondiali, quando il valore dell'individuo consisteva nella disponibilità e capacità a combattere. Contrariamente a quello che si pensa , sacrificabili erano donne, vecchi, bambini, che divennero fondamentali solo nel momento in  cui potevano essere forza lavoro.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciccio Non ci provare. L'età anagrafica non può essere un parametro se prendi gli individui uno per uno. Se ragioni in termini di aggregato l'analisi a quella. e tanto per dirne una, se ti ritrovi i ventenni laureati coglioni è un'altra delle colpe ascrivibili hai ai sessantacinquenni di oggi che hanno prima trasformato l'università da strumento di selezione sociale e intellettuale in diplomificio generalizzato, salvo poi fare malamente marcia indietro con ste stronzate di riforme della scuola fatte una peggio dell'altra che L'unica cosa sensata sarebbe riavvolgere le lancette di 30 anni.


Noti elementi rivoluzionari nei giovani d'oggi?
A me pare che più di tutti siano assolutamente conformi al modello di società delineato dai loro nonni.
Ora, il cambiamento della società non lo facciamo né io né te, che siamo vecchi.
Dovrebbero farlo i nostri figli, che però in quello che abbiamo prodotto per loro ci stanno da dio.
O comunque si adattano, senza fare grandi sforzi.
Non è da una pandemia che puoi aspettarti un ricambio generazionale. 
Ma a te, guardando Di Maio o peggio ancora Santori, non viene quasi da rimpiangere Craxi o addirittura Andreotti? 
Per dire, eh. 
E questo è triste.

Ai giovani d'oggi è consentito di emigrare. La rivoluzione che conducono è individuale. Si allontanano da dove sono nati e da dove sono stati educati per cercare una migliore situazione altrove.
Questo spegne qualsiasi rivoluzione collettiva ed è vero da sempre, che si tratti di colonialismo o emigrazione. 
Le forze residue negli stati dopo divrngono le più manipolabili, deboli oppure assolutamente conformi e garantiscono la sopravvivenza dello status quo della classe dirigenziale. Non è un caso che venga favorita l'emigrazione dall'Africa. Permette di mantenere governi 'amici', subalterni.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque oggi è morto un sardo di 42 anni.
> Non state tanto a fare i fighi che tanto fa fuori i vecchietti.
> Quelli sono ovviamente i primi a morire.
> Poi tocca agli altri, soprattutto quando salta il sistema.


Quoto. E poi con che cinismo si può dire “ tanto erano vecchi “


----------



## abebis (16 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti Boris Johnson è un figo.


Boris Johnson è solo un utile idiota: un pupazzo buffo dalla parlantina facile che sa arringare le masse.

Quello che pensa e decide è quello psicopatico di Dominic Cummings.


----------



## stany (16 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boris Johnson è solo un utile idiota: un pupazzo buffo dalla parlantina facile che sa arringare le masse.
> 
> Quello che pensa e decide è quello psicopatico di Dominic Cummings.


La persona di riferimento era Farage, e fra l'altro aveva stabilito anni fa ottimi rapporti a livello europeo con movimenti e partiti politici, critici rispetto all'impostazione dei criteri nell'Unione Europea e dello strapotere del Parlamento Europeo ,della commissione Europea  e gli altri organismi sovranazionali che ne condizionano le decisioni; che apparentemente vengono prese appunto da un parlamento sovranazionale che però risponde an figure non elette da quei popoli che rappresenta.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noti elementi rivoluzionari nei giovani d'oggi?
> A me pare che più di tutti siano assolutamente conformi al modello di società delineato dai loro nonni.
> Ora, il cambiamento della società non lo facciamo né io né te, che siamo vecchi.
> Dovrebbero farlo i nostri figli, che però in quello che abbiamo prodotto per loro ci stanno da dio.
> ...


Stai scherzando? I nativi digitali sono il futuro. e non gliene fotte un cazzo di fare la rivoluzione perché hanno forse finalmente capito Che le rivoluzioni di popolo servono solo a mandare avanti la carne da cannone. l'attuale generazione dei quarantenni è stata devastata dai 70 sessantenni di oggi.
Ai nostri figli andrà meglio, ma solo in virtù del fatto che a noi è stato chiesto di scegliere tra vivere per noi stessi E avere uno straccio di successo nella vita, quando arriva, o vivere una vita da mummia per fare da trampolino alla generazione successiva. E oltretutto mi fa specie che proprio tu parli. Se i tuoi genitori avessero fatto scelte diverse lasciandoti anche soltanto una casa di scorta, saresti saresti una persona molto più felice.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boris Johnson è solo un utile idiota: un pupazzo buffo dalla parlantina facile che sa arringare le masse.
> 
> Quello che pensa e decide è quello psicopatico di Dominic Cummings.


Mi piace lo stesso.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha senso intubare un novantenne? Non lo so
> Quante possibilità ci sono che intubato poi guarisca?
> Quante possibilità che intubarlo gli allunghi semplice te la vita? Intubato.





abebis ha detto:


> Boris Johnson è solo un utile idiota: un pupazzo buffo dalla parlantina facile che sa arringare le masse.
> 
> Quello che pensa e decide è quello psicopatico di Dominic Cummings.


Ha collezionato conquiste femminili  bisogna farlo partecipare al nostro forum poi ci pensiamo noi


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stai parlando di testamento biologico o dei tagli alla sanità che non ci permettono di assistere tutte le persone?


Sto parlando di me.
E sto parlando della mia vita e di tutti i miei cari che sono morti senza assistenza respiratoria né alimentare. Parlo del padre di una amica che è stato anni incosciente, allettato con il sondino. Come dice un mio amico “però con me un po’ vi accanite eh!” Ma non esageriamo. Se una persona è vecchia (chiamare anziani i vecchi e curvy i grassi mi è sempre sembrata ipocrisia e anche offensivo, come se essere vecchi o grassi dovesse essere così vergognoso da non poter essere detto. Ma vale anche per altri, potrei aprire un thread) con una pluralità di patologie e resta in vita, più o meno, grazie ai progressi della medicina con una quantità di medicinali enorme è già un sopravvissuto e sa, se il cervello funziona, che potrà esserci un evento che sarà fatale. La definizione di marasma senile non ci piace più. Ma resta che si muore di vecchiaia a 70, 80, 90, 100. Ci auguriamo tutti “100 di questi giorni!” proprio perché sappiamo che c’è un limite. E quando si arriva al limite è accanimento anche prolungare la vita di giorni o mesi con macchinari per fare uscire, ammesso che ci esca, una persona già debilitata, ancor più debilitata per sopravvivere in condizioni pessime. *Per* *ME* mi auguro che non venga fatto. Posso?
Tutto questo non ha nulla a che vedere con i tagli alla sanità, né con stabilire priorità tra le persone in base ai versamenti e le tasse pagate. Se fosse per le tasse troppi non sarebbero curati.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi ha posti di potere sopravviverà.
> Se i più giovani vogliono cambiare il mondo devono darsi da fare, non sperare nella dipartita dei vecchi. Già sperare nella morte altrui non è indicativo di una generazione audace. La rivoluzione francese fece tante vittime ma non certo per vecchiaia.







__





						La società signorile di massa - Luca Ricolfi - Libro - La nave di Teseo - I fari | IBS
					

La società signorile di massa  è un libro di Luca Ricolfi pubblicato da La nave di Teseo  nella collana I fari: acquista su IBS a 18.00€!




					www.ibs.it


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai scherzando? I nativi digitali sono il futuro. e non gliene fotte un cazzo di fare la rivoluzione perché hanno forse finalmente capito Che le rivoluzioni di popolo servono solo a mandare avanti la carne da cannone. l'attuale generazione dei quarantenni è stata devastata dai 70 sessantenni di oggi.
> Ai nostri figli andrà meglio, ma solo in virtù del fatto che a noi è stato chiesto di scegliere tra vivere per noi stessi E avere uno straccio di successo nella vita, quando arriva, o vivere una vita da mummia per fare da trampolino alla generazione successiva. E oltretutto mi fa specie che proprio tu parli. Se i tuoi genitori avessero fatto scelte diverse lasciandoti anche soltanto una casa di scorta, saresti saresti una persona molto più felice.


La casa di scorta è una rendita di posizione, ma l'esempio rafforza la convinzione che non vi siano margini di cambiamenti, allo stato dei fatti. 
La generazione nativa digitale ha problemi anche a fare le lezioni on line.
Un'intera chat di mamme sconvolte ieri nella chat della classe, lamentando che i figli non riuscivano ad accedere al programma. 
Ho chiesto a mia figlia come mai, dal momento che lei non aveva avuto problemi.
'Ma perché non capiscono niente. Non è che ci vuol molto, basta fare così e così'.
'Vuoi aiutarli?' 
'Non ci penso nemmeno, sono pigri, sempre a lamentarsi. Si sveglino'. 
In quel momento mi sono sentito orgoglioso della risposta. 
E penso comunque che è giusto che sia lei ad avere le opportunità che non ho avuto, a livello familiare. Io mi son fatto da parte, in un certo modo.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto parlando di me.
> E sto parlando della mia vita e di tutti i miei cari che sono morti senza assistenza respiratoria né alimentare. Parlo del padre di una amica che è stato anni incosciente, allettato con il sondino. Come dice un mio amico “però con me un po’ vi accanite eh!” Ma non esageriamo. Se una persona è vecchia (chiamare anziani i vecchi e curvy i grassi mi è sempre sembrata ipocrisia e anche offensivo, come se essere vecchi o grassi dovesse essere così vergognoso da non poter essere detto. Ma vale anche per altri, potrei aprire un thread) con una pluralità di patologie e resta in vita, più o meno, grazie ai progressi della medicina con una quantità di medicinali enorme è già un sopravvissuto e sa, se il cervello funziona, che potrà esserci un evento che sarà fatale. La definizione di marasma senile non ci piace più. Ma resta che si muore di vecchiaia a 70, 80, 90, 100. Ci auguriamo tutti “100 di questi giorni!” proprio perché sappiamo che c’è un limite. E quando si arriva al limite è accanimento anche prolungare la vita di giorni o mesi con macchinari per fare uscire, ammesso che ci esca, una persona già debilitata, ancor più debilitata per sopravvivere in condizioni pessime. *Per* *ME* mi auguro che non venga fatto. Posso?
> Tutto questo non ha nulla a che vedere con i tagli alla sanità, né con stabilire priorità tra le persone in base ai versamenti e le tasse pagate. Se fosse per le tasse troppi non sarebbero curati.


Posso essere d'accordo. La fidanzata del figlio, morto, di in mio amico, è da 20 anni attaccata a una macchina dall'incidente che la ridusse così, quando aveva 20 anni. Diverso però il caso di persone come me o te, sane, che potrebbero lasciarci le penne solo perché manca un respiratore.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Posso essere d'accordo. La fidanzata del figlio, morto, di in mio amico, è da 20 anni attaccata a una macchina dall'incidente che la ridusse così, quando aveva 20 anni. Diverso però il caso di persone come me o te, sane, che potrebbero lasciarci le penne solo perché manca un respiratore.


Se sono sana si vede quando mi ammalo. Sai bene che si muore anche giovane per un aneurisma o una ischemia. Quanti di noi hanno aneurismi di cui non sono a conoscenza o hanno avuto ischemie transitorie? Quando poi si è in condizioni critiche per altri eventi, può essere un semplice trauma casalingo, un incidente, una influenza, il quadro generale precipita. I parenti soffrono, inevitabile, ma è un evento naturale. Non è che sono dovuti morire solo i miei. Si muore tutti e non è prevedibile quando.
Ormai culturalmente è diffusa la pretesa di controllare tutto. Beati noi che siamo usciti da bambini e ragazzi semplicemente dovendo rispettare l’orario di rientro e poi da giovani abbiamo viaggiato semplicemente avvisando di essere arrivati, giusto se eravamo figli particolarmente premurosi e rassicuranti. Poi abbiamo fatto le nostre esperienze, anche pericolose, senza essere monitorati minuto per minuto dai genitori.
Ma non si può controllare tutto e la pretesa del controllo, dicono gli psicologi, è una forma di controllo della morte, che è la cosa che non vogliamo e che meno possiamo controllare. Tutte le religioni e le filosofie nascono dal tentativo di dare un senso alla vita, sapendo che finirà. Adesso ci sembra che la morte sia imminente, come in una guerra, ma, contrariamente a una guerra, non si vedono i nemici, non si vedono gli aerei che sganciano le bombe e non possiamo andare in cantina durante l'incursione nell’illusione di poterci salvare. E, credo che questo sia anche peggio, l’unica cosa che possiamo fare è ...non fare niente. Mentre in una guerra almeno possiamo darci da fare per spostare le macerie. Questo ci fa sentire impotenti e l’impotenza non solo non ci piace, ma crea panico.
Allora via a informarci minuto per minuto e a improvvisarci esperti virologi e gestori delle emergenze, dando dei deficienti a chi studia virologia e modelli di emergenze da una vita. Ed eccoci a riprodurre gli soliti schemi di interpretazione della realtà, politici, generazionali ecc per illuderci di controllare la vita e la morte.
Ma non possiamo controllarla.
Io voglio solo che la morte mi colga viva.
E per me viva non vuol dire scopare tutto ciò che si muove, né vivere come una trottola in giro tra attività ed esperienze, ma amare chi posso amare e tra questi ci sono io e mi amo sapendo che domani potrei non esserci.
Questa è la *mia* filosofia e sto benissimo così. Sono davvero serena, senza ansia e senza angoscia e senza bisogno di insultare nessuno per sentirmi migliore e nemmeno sentirmi chi ha capito tutto. Magari posso provare compassione (v. Vocabolario) per chi, come Marta, si affanna per troppe cose e guardo gli uccelli del cielo.  Ho capito quello che va bene per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La casa di scorta è una rendita di posizione, ma l'esempio rafforza la convinzione che non vi siano margini di cambiamenti, allo stato dei fatti.
> La generazione nativa digitale ha problemi anche a fare le lezioni on line.
> Un'intera chat di mamme sconvolte ieri nella chat della classe, lamentando che i figli non riuscivano ad accedere al programma.
> Ho chiesto a mia figlia come mai, dal momento che lei non aveva avuto problemi.
> ...


Punti di vista: l'anello debole della classe di mia figlia é la maestra. 55enne.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se sono sana si vede quando mi ammalo. Sai bene che si muore anche giovane per un aneurisma o una ischemia. Quanti di noi hanno aneurismi di cui non sono a conoscenza o hanno avuto ischemie transitorie? Quando poi si è in condizioni critiche per altri eventi, può essere un semplice trauma casalingo, un incidente, una influenza, il quadro generale precipita. I parenti soffrono, inevitabile, ma è un evento naturale. Non è che sono dovuti morire solo i miei. Si muore tutti e non è prevedibile quando.
> Ormai culturalmente è diffusa la pretesa di controllare tutto. Beati noi che siamo usciti da bambini e ragazzi semplicemente dovendo rispettare l’orario di rientro e poi da giovani abbiamo viaggiato semplicemente avvisando di essere arrivati, giusto se eravamo figli particolarmente premurosi e rassicuranti. Poi abbiamo fatto le nostre esperienze, anche pericolose, senza essere monitorati minuto per minuto dai genitori.
> Ma non si può controllare tutto e la pretesa del controllo, dicono gli psicologi, è una forma di controllo della morte, che è la cosa che non vogliamo e che meno possiamo controllare. Tutte le religioni e le filosofie nascono dal tentativo di dare un senso alla vita, sapendo che finirà. Adesso ci sembra che la morte sia imminente, come in una guerra, ma, contrariamente a una guerra, non si vedono i nemici, non si vedono gli aerei che sganciano le bombe e non possiamo andare in cantina durante l'incursione nell’illusione di poterci salvare. E, credo che questo sia anche peggio, l’unica cosa che possiamo fare è ...non fare niente. Mentre in una guerra almeno possiamo darci da fare per spostare le macerie. Questo ci fa sentire impotenti e l’impotenza non solo non ci piace, ma crea panico.
> Allora via a informarci minuto per minuto e a improvvisarci esperti virologi e gestori delle emergenze, dando dei deficienti a chi studia virologia e modelli di emergenze da una vita. Ed eccoci a riprodurre gli soliti schemi di interpretazione della realtà, politici, generazionali ecc per illuderci di controllare la vita e la morte.
> ...


Ok la filosofia, che va bene finché non ha un cazzo di problemi di salute, ma restiamo concentrati sulla pratica. 
Io quando ho un attacco di asma uso il ventolin.
Senza sarei morto 30 anni fa.
Tu se domani prendi il Coronarovirus hai altissime probabilità di lasciarci le penne se l'ospedale dove ti ricoverano non ha un respiratore per te perché magari  sono tutti impegnati per i giovani che ho adesso sottocasa, fuori in gruppo a farsi le canne ai giardinetti.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punti di vista: l'anello debole della classe di mia figlia é la maestra. 55enne.


Ha una sola maestra?
Da noi ci sono delle 30enni che sono anche peggio. Scazzo completo.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ha una sola maestra?
> Da noi ci sono delle 30enni che sono anche peggio. Scazzo completo.


Italiana si, una. Le altre sono inglesi e hanno una marcia in più.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Minchia, ma sei ossessionato dall'INPS!!!
> 
> Cioè, fammi capire: se c'è un ventilatore e ci sono due persone che stanno male e si deve scegliere se metterlo a un ottantenne o a un quarantenne, secondo te lo mettono al quarantenne perché così si alleggerisce l'INPS?
> 
> ...


no qui con le emorridi potresti ragionare tu, ammesso che tu le abbia.

chiaro che se devi fare una scelta, metti sul piatto le priorità.   un ottantenne ha meno speranza di vita e costa alle casse pubbliche molto di più.  quindi lo lasci andare.

peraltro, per quale motivo credi che siano stati fatti i tagli alla sanità dai vari governi piddini dal 2011 ad oggi?   te le ricordi le parole del buon Mario Draghi sullo scordarsi lo stato sociale del XX secolo?    perchè Francia e Germania hanno minimizzato i dati sul contagio finchè hanno potuto, al punto che quel fenomeno di Macron ha fatto tenere le elezioni comunali ieri?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Che sei tenuto a curarlo si che se devi scegliere non mi sconvolge che curi il ventenne prima anche


non mi aspetto nulla di diverso, solo che lo si dica chiaramente.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok la filosofia, che va bene finché non ha un cazzo di problemi di salute, ma restiamo concentrati sulla pratica.
> Io quando ho un attacco di asma uso il ventolin.
> Senza sarei morto 30 anni fa.
> Tu se domani prendi il Coronarovirus hai altissime probabilità di lasciarci le penne se l'ospedale dove ti ricoverano non ha un respiratore per te perché magari  sono tutti impegnati per i giovani che ho adesso sottocasa, fuori in gruppo a farsi le canne ai giardinetti.


Non si è capito che questa cosa non mi opprime?


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si è capito che questa cosa non mi opprime?


Non sei il centro del mondo.
Non opprimera' te, ma qui si discute a livello generale. 
Tu hai anche un reddito fisso, non devi uscire per lavorare e sei in salute. 
Credo che altri abbiano evidenti motivi per essere più preoccupati di te, non pensi?


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I 60/70 enni di oggi sono i principali responsabili della vita di merda che vive buona parte della classe media italiana. in ordine sparso: non hanno minimamente controllato i loro governanti permettendo di fatto che la loro contribuzione venisse bruciata scaricando il peso del loro mantenimento sulle generazioni successive. hanno incentivato come mentalità il posto fisso e l'università ad oltranza per tutti, devastando Talenti speranze e ambizioni di milioni di quarantenni attuali, hanno negoziato un'unione Europea che ha bruciato la principale arma di competitività dell'Italia sui mercati esteri Cioè la svalutazione competitiva. Hanno favorito il nepotismo rispetto alla meritocrazia ad un livello mai visto prima, dato che almeno una volta colui che ti raccomandava aveva come primo pensiero quello di non raccomandare un coglione per non sfigurare. sono una generazione senza Orgoglio e dignità, che al massimo riesce a discutere su bandiere come fascista e antifascista mentre riempiono gli oceani di plastica.
> E potrei continuare per anni.


è sufficiente ricordare che i 60-70enni di oggi sono quelli che avevano 18-20 anni dal '68 in poi e tutto si spiega.   aveva ragione quell'uomo che gli urlava che tanto sarebbe diventati tutti notai



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si è capito che questa cosa non mi opprime?


certo che s'è capito, però la prossima volta che si dibatte dei morti nei lager, non ti voglio sentir proferire un fiato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non sei il centro del mondo.
> Non opprimera' te, ma qui si discute a livello generale.
> Tu hai anche un reddito fisso, non devi uscire per lavorare e sei in salute.
> Credo che altri abbiano evidenti motivi per essere più preoccupati di te, non pensi?


Oh ma hai risposto a me, imponendomi di essere in ansia.
Non lo sono.
Poi se vogliamo parlare di impronta ecologica in generale è un altro argomento.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di essere cinici o di valutare le persone.
> 
> Chiariamo una cosa: in natura l'unico diritto che esiste è quello alla propria sopravvivenza e al proprio benessere, sopraffacendo gli altri.
> È così che funziona nel regno animale.
> ...


altrove sto seguendo la storia di un uomo di 48 anni circa che sta a casa con una polmonite da CV non rilevata nè segnalata per le statistiche perchè dal Sacco gli hanno detto che non gli mandano nessuno a fare il tampone che non hanno personale nè tempo e che finchè riesce a respirare sufficientemente bene, di stare in casa al caldo.

stiamo pagando gli esiti di un decennio in cui l'unico pensiero dei governanti era preservare una banconota.

i discorsi sul darwinismo sociale sono il primo a farli.  mi infastidisce solo l'ipocrisia di chi nega che non si stiano già adesso facendo delle scelte su chi è più conveniente curare e chi no.

pure oggi in coda all'ufficio postale spiegavo che recuperare mascherine è improponibile perchè le aziende che stanno producendole hanno come priorità i medici, gli infermieri, quelli del,118, le forze dell'ordine e non gli impiegati dell'ufficio postale


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> è sufficiente ricordare che i 60-70enni di oggi sono quelli che avevano 18-20 anni dal '68 in poi e tutto si spiega.   aveva ragione quell'uomo che gli urlava che tanto sarebbe diventati tutti notai
> 
> 
> certo che s'è capito, però la prossima volta che si dibatte dei morti nei lager, non ti voglio sentir proferire un fiato.


Prima di tutto non intervengo se non una volta all’anno su argomenti storici o politici. Lo trovo noioso, soprattutto se non mi trovo con Canfora, Barbero o Cardini.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non intervengo se non una volta all’anno su argomenti storici o politici. Lo trovo noioso, soprattutto se non mi trovo con Canfora, Barbero o Cardini.


non è che lo trovi noioso è che sei in perenne contraddizione con quello in cui dici di credere.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che lo trovi noioso è che sei in perenne contraddizione con quello in cui dici di credere.


Ma io non dico niente di diverso da quello che dico. È chi mi vuole incasellare che immagina che io sia nei suoi schemi.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non dico niente di diverso da quello che dico. È chi mi vuole incasellare che immagina che io sia nei suoi schemi.


ma non c'è nessuno schema, dire a te che sei rincoglionita è come dire ad Ipazia e Nocciola che sono disorientate.  è semplice empirismo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non c'è nessuno schema, dire a te che sei rincoglionita è come dire ad Ipazia e Nocciola che sono disorientate.  è semplice empirismo


Non sono disorientata


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono disorientata


certo.   ed io sono Francesco Totti


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.   ed io sono Francesco Totti


È un mito che prima o poi dovrai sfatare 
E dovresti studiarti anche cosa sono le rotonde


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È un mito che prima o poi dovrai sfatare
> E dovresti studiarti anche cosa sono le rotonde


io eh....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non c'è nessuno schema, dire a te che sei rincoglionita è come dire ad Ipazia e Nocciola che sono disorientate.  è semplice empirismo


Pensa a cosa si potrebbe dire a te  e ringrazia il silenzio.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa a cosa si potrebbe dire a te  e ringrazia il silenzio.


ma che io sia una personaccia è notorio.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Italiana si, una. Le altre sono inglesi e hanno una marcia in più.


Ok, scuola privata.


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> *è sufficiente ricordare che i 60-70enni di oggi sono quelli che avevano 18-20 anni dal '68 in poi e tutto si spiega.   aveva ragione quell'uomo che gli urlava che tanto sarebbe diventati tutti notai*
> 
> 
> certo che s'è capito, però la prossima volta che si dibatte dei morti nei lager, non ti voglio sentir proferire un fiato.


eccomi , se mi hai seguito prima parlo si della liberazione della donna , fate l'amore e non la guerra , nel paese erano pochi a fare l'amore se non te sposavi.Dopo pochi anni con la salita piano piano della sinistra e la paura di essi la dc fece la famosa allenza con il partitino del 10 per cento e lì ci fu l'esposione del debito pubblico un po contenuta dal ripubblicano Spadolini , gran ministro dei beni ambientali e culturali come il suo partito che ci ha dato uomini speciali .


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> eccomi , se mi hai seguito prima parlo si della liberazione della donna , fate l'amore e non la guerra , nel paese erano pochi a fare l'amore se non te sposavi.Dopo pochi anni con la salita piano piano della sinistra e la paura di essi la dc fece la famosa allenza con il partitino del 10 per cento e lì ci fu l'esposione del debito pubblico un po contenuta dal ripubblicano Spadolini , gran ministro dei beni ambientali e culturali come il suo partito che ci ha dato uomini speciali .


è anche l'epoca in cui si sono votate le baby pensioni, si davano gli accompagnamenti e le rendite INAIL a gente che un'acciaieria forse nemmeno in foto l'aveva mai vista,etc....ti ricordo che il PCI la conversione del DPR sulle baby pensioni l'ha votata convintamente


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, scuola privata.


 un'altra delle tante scelte obbligate con i relativi costi annessi obbligata da chi ha sfondato la scuola pubblica.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque oggi è morto un sardo di 42 anni.
> Non state tanto a fare i fighi che tanto fa fuori i vecchietti.
> Quelli sono ovviamente i primi a morire.
> Poi tocca agli altri, soprattutto quando salta il sistema.





danny ha detto:


> Comunque oggi è morto un sardo di 42 anni.
> Non state tanto a fare i fighi che tanto fa fuori i vecchietti.
> Quelli sono ovviamente i primi a morire.
> Poi tocca agli altri, soprattutto quando salta il sistema.



Era andato a RIMINI  alla fiera della birra artigianale,  tre giorni, rientrato in Sardegna da Bologna il 19 febbraio, purtroppo pur non stando bene lo hanno lasciato a casa in quarantena fino a quando, il 2 marzo, stava troppo  male ed era troppo tardi,  o non sono attrezzati come allo Spallanzani o al S, Matteo di PAVIA, ricoverato ed intubato  ma troppo tardi.  In modo indiretto avrebbe potuto toccarmi da vicino, ma altra storia.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era andato a RIMINI  alla fiera della birra artigianale,  tre giorni, rientrato in Sardegna da Bologna il 19 febbraio, purtroppo pur non stando bene lo hanno lasciato a casa in quarantena fino a quando, il 2 marzo, stava troppo  male ed era troppo tardi,  o non sono attrezzati come allo Spallanzani o al S, Matteo di PAVIA, ricoverato ed intubato  ma troppo tardi.  In modo indiretto avrebbe potuto toccarmi da vicino, ma altra storia.


Una vita normale, come tutti. Una persona normale.
Questo fa paura.
Per come ho vissuto la polmonite interstiziale: non c'è cura.
Devi stare a casa, sperando che passi, con febbre e problemi respiratori.
Ti ricoverano solo quando diventa grave.
Quando la ebbe mia moglie io non rimasi contagiato. Probabilmente quel virus non era così contagioso.
A me nel 2002 per l'attacco di asma mi salvarono per miracolo.
Me lo dissero quando mi dimisero. Bastava qualche minuto dopo...
In questo periodo ho un po' di problemi respiratori. Non so perché. 
Sono nervoso perché non sto bene: forse c'è qualcosa a cui sono allergico nell'aria, ma ogni tot devo usare un broncodilatatore.
Forse non dovrei neppure stare in ufficio, anche se sono solo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una vita normale, come tutti. Una persona normale.
> Questo fa paura.
> Per come ho vissuto la polmonite interstiziale: non c'è cura.
> Devi stare a casa, sperando che passi, con febbre e problemi respiratori.
> ...


Prendi qualcosa per l’ansia
Potrebbe essere quella ..
Non sono ironica.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una vita normale, come tutti. Una persona normale.
> Questo fa paura.
> Per come ho vissuto la polmonite interstiziale: non c'è cura.
> Devi stare a casa, sperando che passi, con febbre e problemi respiratori.
> ...


----------



## bluestar02 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una vita normale, come tutti. Una persona normale.
> Questo fa paura.
> Per come ho vissuto la polmonite interstiziale: non c'è cura.
> Devi stare a casa, sperando che passi, con febbre e problemi respiratori.
> ...


In primo luogo dovresti pensare a tranquillizzarti. Senza prendere degli ansiolitici Puoi provare con prodotti di erboristeria per calmarti un attimo perché secondo me come ha detto anche @Nocciola Effettivamente potrebbe essere uno stato ansioso acuto


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In primo luogo dovresti pensare a tranquillizzarti. Senza prendere degli ansiolitici Puoi provare con prodotti di erboristeria per calmarti un attimo perché secondo me come ha detto anche @Nocciola Effettivamente potrebbe essere uno stato ansioso acuto


A me succede di non sentirmi bene mi monta l’ansia , prendo 5 gocce e improvvisamente i sintomi scompaiono 
A volte penso che lo xanax guarisca infarti, gastriti, e corona virus


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prendi qualcosa per l’ansia
> Potrebbe essere quella ..
> Non sono ironica.


No, purtroppo non lo è. Nel mio ufficio ci stiamo rimpallando da un po' malesseri vari, c'è anche chi è venuto pur avendo la febbre credo un due settimane fa tossendo tranquillamente per giorni, un mio collega è in quarantena, la mia collega ha raffreddore e mal di gola come me.
E se io ho questi sintomi in questa stagione ho problemi di asma, al di là del coronavirus.
In più mi hanno ridipinto casa. Le vernici irritano, lo so.
Teoricamente dovrebbero lasciarci a casa. Lo stiamo pensando tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me succede di non sentirmi bene mi monta l’ansia , prendo 5 gocce e improvvisamente i sintomi scompaiono
> A volte penso che lo xanax guarisca infarti, gastriti, e corona virus


Pidocchi
pidocchi
pidocchi
...
...non cominciate a sentire del prurito?


Scherzo, me non tanto.
Mi domando perché riusciamo ancora a respirare


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pidocchi
> pidocchi
> pidocchi
> ...


No.
Manco quando mia figlia li aveva. E sto parlando di 8 anni di pidocchi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Manco quando mia figlia li aveva. E sto parlando di 8 anni di pidocchi.


Si vede che non piacevi ai pidocchi. Io ero adorata


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, purtroppo non lo è. Nel mio ufficio ci stiamo rimpallando da un po' malesseri vari, c'è anche chi è venuto pur avendo la febbre credo un due settimane fa tossendo tranquillamente per giorni, un mio collega è in quarantena, la mia collega ha raffreddore e mal di gola come me.
> E se io ho questi sintomi in questa stagione ho problemi di asma, al di là del coronavirus.
> In più mi hanno ridipinto casa. Le vernici irritano, lo so.
> Teoricamente dovrebbero lasciarci a casa. Lo stiamo pensando tutti.


Ti devi preoccupare seriamente solo quando dovessi riscontrare i sintomi della polmonite; e sai  cosa parlo!
Le allergie sono in anticipo quest'anno, e sicuramente conosci i sintomi di come si presentano. Io ho i miei figli che se le portano appresso da anni. 
Io conosco molto bene i sintomi della polmonite ; dovessi riscontrarli chiamerei il 112,sperando che nel giro di quattro/sei ore intervengano. 
In Sardegna hanno trascurato la situazione ed il 42enne non conosceva la condizione in cui ci si trova con la polmonite.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ti devi preoccupare seriamente solo quando dovessi riscontrare i sintomi della polmonite; e sai  cosa parlo!
> Le allergie sono in anticipo quest'anno, e sicuramente conosci i sintomi di come si presentano. Io ho i miei figli che se le portano appresso da anni.
> Io conosco molto bene i sintomi della polmonite ; dovessi riscontrarli chiamerei il 112,sperando che nel giro di quattro/sei ore intervengano.
> In Sardegna hanno trascurato la situazione ed il 42enne non conosceva la condizione in cui ci si trova con la polmonite.


Qualche mese fa, rientrando dalla spesa, ho avuto una crisi respiratoria. Ho pensato di essere vicina a schiattare. Una mezz’ora di riposo ed è passata. Però ho pensato a una cosa grave. Poi ho osservato che era il giorno della pulizia condominiale. Abbiamo cambiato impresa e inevitabilmente i prodotti delle pulizie. Non mi è più successo. Allora ho capito che era una forma allergica e che già in alcuni negozi (hanno la mania da un po’ di nebulizzare profumi) mi ero sentita poco bene.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pidocchi
> pidocchi
> pidocchi
> ...
> ...


Io mi gratto 
E concordo con te


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ti devi preoccupare seriamente solo quando dovessi riscontrare i sintomi della polmonite; e sai  cosa parlo!
> Le allergie sono in anticipo quest'anno, e sicuramente conosci i sintomi di come si presentano. Io ho i miei figli che se le portano appresso da anni.
> Io conosco molto bene i sintomi della polmonite ; dovessi riscontrarli chiamerei il 112,sperando che nel giro di quattro/sei ore intervengano.
> In Sardegna hanno trascurato la situazione ed il 42enne non conosceva la condizione in cui ci si trova con la polmonite.


Non mi sto preoccupando per  il Covid.
In questo periodo per me anche una normale bronchite batterica può mettermi in una condizione di rischio.
Spero piova.
La polmonite l'ho avuto anch'io, batterica, un mese a casa.
Mia moglie, virale, un mese a casa, due mesi a stare male.
I sintomi... all'inizio sembra una banale influenza.
Io avevo febbre a 37,3 in media. Non scendeva. Tosse secca, ma neanche frequente,
A un ausculto il medico ha avuto il sospetto, poi accertato con la lastra. Antibiotici ed è passata.
Mia moglie aveva febbre molto più alta e dopo i primi giorni che stava bene e ancora telefonava all'amante, poi ha perso pian piano le forze e non riusciva manco a camminare o a fare le cose. Gli antibiotici l'hanno stesa ancora di più.
Hanno capito tardi che era di origine virale, quindi erano totalmente inutili. A un certo punto stava così male che su consiglio del medico l'ho portata dalla pneumologia in ospedale. Lì lei ha confermato la diagnosi, ma ha detto che non poteva assisterla perché non c'era posto e nel caso fosse peggiorata di recarsi al pronto soccorso che in quel caso sarebbe stata ricoverata lo stesso d'urgenza.
Questa era la procedura: capite come si è diffuso il Covid da noi?
Gli ospedali sono stati i principali veicoli di contagio.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualche mese fa, rientrando dalla spesa, ho avuto una crisi respiratoria. Ho pensato di essere vicina a schiattare. Una mezz’ora di riposo ed è passata. Però ho pensato a una cosa grave. Poi ho osservato che era il giorno della pulizia condominiale. Abbiamo cambiato impresa e inevitabilmente i prodotti delle pulizie. Non mi è più successo. Allora ho capito chr ede era una forma allergica e che già in alcuni negozi (hanno la mania da un po’ di nebulizzare profumi) mi ero sentita poco bene.


Non è solo così!
Con la polmonite ,se hai un focolaio, senti un dolore dentro la cassa toracica che diviene via via più insopportabile; non è tanto la difficoltà  di respirare in sé,ma proprio l'impossibilità di espandere la cassa toracica per il dolore.Del resto dentro di noi ci sono dei piccoli animaletti che attaccano una parte del nostro corpo.....

Ma io sono più preoccupato per l'aspetto economico!


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io mi gratto
> E concordo con te


Mi sa che sei più suggestionabile di me... Io nulla.
Sempre lasciato indifferente.
Ma non solo per i pidocchi.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non è solo così!
> Con la polmonite ,se hai un focolaio, senti un dolore dentro la cassa toracica che diviene via via più insopportabile; non è tanto la difficoltà  di respirare in sé,ma proprio l'impossibilità di espandere la cassa toracica per il dolore.Del resto l'ho dentro di noi ci sono dei piccoli animaletti che attaccano una parte del nostro corpo.....
> 
> Ma io sono più preoccupato per l'aspetto economico!


Sì, è vero. Ricordo mia moglie che si lamentava di quel dolore.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei più suggestionabile di me... Io nulla.
> Sempre lasciato indifferente.
> Ma non solo per i pidocchi.


A voglia se lo sono! Ipocondriaca da sempre
Santo xanax
Per questo fatico a capire la differenza di atteggiamento tra me che sono ipocondriaca e tranquilla e chi non lo è ed è in apprensione


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non è solo così!
> Con la polmonite ,se hai un focolaio, senti un dolore dentro la cassa toracica che diviene via via più insopportabile; non è tanto la difficoltà  di respirare in sé,ma proprio l'impossibilità di espandere la cassa toracica per il dolore.Del resto dentro di noi ci sono dei piccoli animaletti che attaccano una parte del nostro corpo.....
> 
> Ma io sono più preoccupato per l'aspetto economico!


Infatti non era polmonite e nemmeno stavo schiattando.
Però animaletti non si può leggere


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2020)

Non capisco perché si arrivi  al paradosso di deridere chi adotta precauzioni giudicate "esagerate"quando il problema è quello contrario. Certamente stare a casa con uno stipendio o una pensione assicurata aiuta molto a non cedere al panico


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non capisco perché si arrivi  al paradosso di deridere chi adotta precauzioni giudicate "esagerate"quando il problema è quello contrario. Certamente stare a casa con uno stipendio o una pensione assicurata aiuta molto a non cedere nel panico


Chi deride?


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A voglia se lo sono! Ipocondriaca da sempre
> Santo xanax
> Per questo fatico a capire la differenza di atteggiamento tra me che sono ipocondriaca e tranquilla e chi non lo è ed è in apprensione


Se prendi lo xanax - lo vedevo con mia moglie, ma ai tempi del tradimento l'ho preso anch'io un due o tre volte - sei rilassata.
Ha proprio un bell'effetto.
Io di natura sono tranquillo e difficilmente mi faccio prendere dal panico, ma sono abbastanza incazzoso in determinate situazioni.
Sono un po' come Paperino. Non il papero nostro, quello di Walt Disney, che ogni tanto perde le staffe, anche se normalmente è pigro e tranquillo.
Un uomo medio, insomma.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non capisco perché si arrivi  al paradosso di deridere chi adotta precauzioni giudicate "esagerate"quando il problema è quello contrario. Certamente stare a casa con uno stipendio o una pensione assicurata aiuta molto a non cedere al panico


Deridere? 
va be
Direi che sulla part economica siamo tutti d’accordo 
Quindi non colgo l’ironia 
Strano di solito i tuoi interventi mi risultano in topic


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se prendi lo xanax - lo vedevo con mia moglie, ma ai tempi del tradimento l'ho preso anch'io un due o tre volte - sei rilassata.
> Ha proprio un bell'effetto.
> Io di natura sono tranquillo e difficilmente mi faccio prendere dal panico, ma sono abbastanza incazzoso in determinate situazioni.
> Sono un po' come Paperino. Non il papero nostro, quello di Walt Disney, che ogni tanto perde le staffe, anche se normalmente è pigro e tranquillo.
> Un uomo medio, insomma.


Non prendo lo xanax sempre. Anzi ormai capita una volta ogni 3/4 mesi e per una volta sola


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non capisco perché si arrivi  al paradosso di deridere chi adotta precauzioni giudicate "esagerate"quando *il problema è quello contrario*. Certamente stare a casa con uno stipendio o una pensione assicurata aiuta molto a non cedere al panico


Sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione.
In effetti c'è ancora troppa gente in giro, comunque, e pochissimi controlli.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non prendo lo xanax sempre. Anzi ormai capita una volta ogni 3/4 mesi e per una volta sola


Pochissimo, allora.


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Pochissimo, allora.


io lo prendo quando mia moglie mi dice che verranno a trovarci i suoceri


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi sto preoccupando per  il Covid.
> In questo periodo per me anche una normale bronchite batterica può mettermi in una condizione di rischio.
> Spero piova.
> La polmonite l'ho avuto anch'io, batterica, un mese a casa.
> ...


Dimmi ... nel vostro caso quanto tempo è passato dai primi e leggeri sintomi fino a quando la situazione è peggiorata ?


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi ... nel vostro caso quanto tempo è passato dai primi e leggeri sintomi fino a quando la situazione è peggiorata ?


E' molto diverso. La polmonite di mia moglie comunque non ha richiesto alcun ricovero ospedaliero, alla fine.
E' passata senza lasciare tracce.
Se con questa ti accattano a un respiratore non sempre recuperi la funzionalità respiratoria precedente.
Qui, a proposito del paziente uno, vengono evidenziate le differenze con la polmonite interstiziale.
"Al San Matteo si è capito che la malattia ha due fasi: «Una iniziale che si presenta con una polmonite interstiziale con medio-basso fabbisogno di ossigeno e una fase secondaria rapidamente progressiva, in cui interviene una sindrome infiammatoria che fa peggiorare completamente la situazione. Abbiamo avuto anche giovani – continua lo specialista –. L’infezione colpisce tanta gente e statisticamente può capitare che anche loro sviluppino forme severe, sebbene il grosso sia rappresentato dagli over 70».."








						Il successo sul «paziente uno». «Così abbiamo salvato Mattia»
					

Due strategie di cura, determinanti gli antinfiammatori: parlano i medici di Pavia




					www.avvenire.it


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non capisco perché si arrivi  al paradosso di deridere chi adotta precauzioni giudicate "esagerate"quando il problema è quello contrario. Certamente stare a casa con uno stipendio o una pensione assicurata aiuta molto a non cedere al panico


Ti stavo pensando stamattina. 
Tutto bene?


----------



## bluestar02 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, purtroppo non lo è. Nel mio ufficio ci stiamo rimpallando da un po' malesseri vari, c'è anche chi è venuto pur avendo la febbre credo un due settimane fa tossendo tranquillamente per giorni, un mio collega è in quarantena, la mia collega ha raffreddore e mal di gola come me.
> E se io ho questi sintomi in questa stagione ho problemi di asma, al di là del coronavirus.
> In più mi hanno ridipinto casa. Le vernici irritano, lo so.
> Teoricamente dovrebbero lasciarci a casa. Lo stiamo pensando tutti.


I casi sono due o vi lasciano a casa oppure li fanno il tampone è una volta che è risultato negativo potete continuare a lavorare almeno Secondo me


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' molto diverso. La polmonite di mia moglie comunque non ha richiesto alcun ricovero ospedaliero, alla fine.
> E' passata senza lasciare tracce.
> Se con questa ti accattano a un respiratore non sempre recuperi la funzionalità respiratoria precedente.
> Qui, a proposito del paziente uno, vengono evidenziate le differenze con la polmonite interstiziale.
> ...


Grazie. 
Forse l’articolo che ti allego di seguito parla dell’uso nelle fasi iniziali.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Forse l’articolo che ti allego di seguito parla dell’uso nelle fasi iniziali.


Del cortisone lo sapevo, dell'Ibuprofene no. Tra l'altro lo uso, ogni tanto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti stavo pensando stamattina.
> Tutto bene?


fisicamente per ora sì .il lavoro , occupandomi prevalentemente di eventi con grandi numeri di persone....una merda totale


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti non era polmonite e nemmeno stavo schiattando.
> Però animaletti non si può leggere


Non sono topi eh! Sono microbi...
Cit. Wikipedia
Con il termine *microbo* si intende un essere vivente, vegetale o animale, di dimensione microscopiche[1][2]. Altri intendono un batterio, ma solitamente nell'accezione di batterio patogeno[3].

La parola microbo è deprecata in quanto ambigua, similmente a quella di "germe".


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> fisicamente per ora sì .il lavoro , occupandomi prevalentemente di eventi con grandi numeri di persone....una merda totale


Beh, già il fisicamente è un bene. 
So che Genova è attiva. 

Per quanto riguarda il lavoro...minchia.
Ho parecchie amicizie in partita iva e cominciano ad essere parecchio in sofferenza. 

Sono preoccupati. Molto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, già il fisicamente è un bene.
> So che Genova è attiva.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il lavoro...minchia.
> ...


moltissimo.tu stai bene? cerco di essere positiva ma la vedo lunga e dura, purtroppo


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non capisco perché si arrivi  al paradosso di deridere chi adotta precauzioni giudicate "esagerate"quando il problema è quello contrario. Certamente stare a casa con uno stipendio o una pensione assicurata aiuta molto a non cedere al panico


 uno non deride, uno giudica. Se sei un soggetto a rischio Ben venga lo starsene tappati in casa. se sei un trentenne sano che tanto prima o poi si ammalerà comunque, dato che questa è una pandemia e non un'epidemia, devi solo sperare di prendertela il prima possibile.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltissimo.tu stai bene? cerco di essere positiva ma la vedo lunga e dura, purtroppo


Sto bene. 
Per adesso sto bene. 

Sono in allarme. Col piede alzato come si dice da me. 
La vedo molto lunga pure io. 

Sarà da adesso in avanti da tener botta. 
Perchè diventerà sempre più dura.

Appena passerà la dissonanza e davvero ci renderemo conto della situazione servirà tenere botta. 

Ma ho fiducia in quello che sta facendo la sanità. Gli operatori in particolare. 
ho ricevuto foto da amici che mi hanno commossa. 

Mi preoccupa la gente. 
Per ora è in dissonanza e non si rende bene conto.
Appena la dissonanza passerà arriverà la botta.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Forse l’articolo che ti allego di seguito parla dell’uso nelle fasi iniziali.


Meglio il ribes nigrum


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2020)

siamo (eravamo?) invece messi


ipazia ha detto:


> Sto bene.
> Per adesso sto bene.
> 
> Sono in allarme. Col piede alzato come si dice da me.
> ...


gente da ringraziare costantemente .per questo gli imbecilli che vanificano tanta fatica e sacrificio sono maggiormente condannabili


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto bene.
> Per adesso sto bene.
> 
> Sono in allarme. Col piede alzato come si dice da me.
> ...


Alzata con pugno


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo (eravamo?) invece messi
> 
> gente da ringraziare costantemente .per questo gli imbecilli che vanificano tanta fatica e sacrificio sono maggiormente condannabili


Non lo dico cosa farei agli imbecilli @Minerva.   

Sì. 
Questo il messaggio di una amica che è in corsia. 

"stare a casa è senso civico e di rispetto verso coloro che lavorano e mettono a repentaglio la propria vita x garantire quella degli altri".


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Alzata con pugno
> 
> View attachment 9087


Io mi pettino meglio


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> uno non deride, uno giudica. Se sei un soggetto a rischio Ben venga lo starsene tappati in casa. se sei un trentenne sano che tanto prima o poi si ammalerà comunque, dato che questa è una pandemia e non un'epidemia, devi solo sperare di prendertela il prima possibile.


L'inglese ha cambiato idea.
Pare si sia sporcato le mutandine. 

ce lo vedo bene con una roba così







E spero che se non si depila a dovere, abbia chi gli ricordi l'importanza di una depilazione ben fatta.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'inglese ha cambiato idea.
> Pare si sia sporcato le mutandine.
> 
> ce lo vedo bene con una roba così
> ...


Allora....anche noi siamo nella merda!
Dio salvi la regina!


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora....anche noi siamo nella merda!
> Dio salvi la regina!
> 
> View attachment 9089



pooorino...


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'inglese ha cambiato idea.
> Pare si sia sporcato le mutandine.
> 
> ce lo vedo bene con una roba così
> ...


Non ha cambiato idea. ho un sacco di amici della perfida Albione le procedure sanitarie non sono cambiate per un cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ha cambiato idea. ho un sacco di amici della perfida Albione le procedure sanitarie non sono cambiate per un cazzo.


anche io ho parecchi amici sparsi qui e là...

Ironizzavo sul fatto che prova a vendersi come palle di ferro (alla trump che adesso però non fa avvicinare nessuno che non sia stato testato...palle di ferro pure lui) e in realtà il punto è che il loro sistema sanitario è in sofferenza e ha tentato la supercazzola.

Voglio vederla quando cominceranno a incazzarsi gli inglesi.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche io ho parecchi amici sparsi qui e là...
> 
> Ironizzavo sul fatto che prova a vendersi come palle di ferro (alla trump che adesso però non fa avvicinare nessuno che non sia stato testato...palle di ferro pure lui) e in realtà il punto è che il loro sistema sanitario è in sofferenza e ha tentato la supercazzola.
> 
> Voglio vederla quando cominceranno a incazzarsi gli inglesi.


Una certa parte si incazza sempre, l'importante è che la maggioranza continui a darti il tuo consenso.
Vedremo alla fine chi ce la farà.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una certa parte si incazza sempre, l'importante è che la maggioranza continui a darti il tuo consenso.
> Vedremo alla fine chi ce la farà.


Vediamo. 

Si chiacchiera di morti e via discorrendo.
Quando poi le cose toccano da vicino cambia la prospettiva. 
Quando il morto è vicino e senti l'odore cambia oh se cambia il consenso. 

E' storia fondamentalmente. 

Tutto sommato la vedo positiva in questi termini.

Spero che si sveli la natura della gente. 

Palle di ferro comprese. 
(e per me sotto hanno un microcazzo che manco con la compassione puoi fargli un sorrisino).


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vediamo.
> 
> Si chiacchiera di morti e via discorrendo.
> Quando poi le cose toccano da vicino cambia la prospettiva.
> ...


Io vedo che noi, Italia, stiamo funzionando da parametro per le azioni di tutti gli altri stati.  I discorsi con cui preparare la popolazione alle misure restrittive sono diversi,  però esse non possono discostarsi di molto. "The Guardian" scrive:
"Sir Patrick Vallance, il principale consulente scientifico del Regno Unito, ha affermato che la malattia sta accelerando in tutto il Regno Unito e che *il paese è meno di un mese dietro l'Italia*, il paese più colpito in Europa, dove sono morte più di 1.800 persone.

Nelle prime fasi, le epidemie tendono a seguire un modello simile di crescita esponenziale con il numero di infezioni che aumentano drammaticamente con il tempo fino a quando il numero di persone rimaste a infezione diminuisce.

Ciò si è verificato in Italia e in altre regioni in cui il virus non era contenuto abbastanza presto. La diffusione è guidata dalla trasmissione tra persone in una regione piuttosto che da casi importati."
Lo stesso Macron ha fatto riferimento all'Italia, ieri.
Non ti preoccupare, tutti adotteranno le stesse misure, basandosi sulle indicazioni dei comitati scientifici. a dispetto degli approcci iniziali, che sembrano discostarsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> anche io ho parecchi amici sparsi qui e là...
> 
> Ironizzavo sul fatto che prova a vendersi come palle di ferro (alla trump che adesso però non fa avvicinare nessuno che non sia stato testato...palle di ferro pure lui) e in realtà il punto è che il loro sistema sanitario è in sofferenza e ha tentato la supercazzola.
> 
> Voglio vederla quando cominceranno a incazzarsi gli inglesi.


 tutti i sistemi sanitari sono in sofferenza perfino la Germania che ha 28000 posti terapia intensiva Contro i nostri 5000. Senza le sperequazioni che ci stanno qui da noi tra Lombardia e Calabria, tanto per dirne una. In realtà la sanità britannica è ottima, Ma per come conosco io gli inglesi per mentalità domarli è impossibile. Soprattutto se sali verso la Scozia. È gente abituata a far da sé senza appoggiarsi al sistema. in realtà per come l'ho vista io l'approccio di Boris Johnson era il più sensato.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io vedo che noi, Italia, stiamo funzionando da parametro per le azioni di tutti gli altri stati.  I discorsi con cui preparare la popolazione alle misure restrittive sono diversi,  però esse non possono discostarsi di molto. "The Guardian" scrive:
> "Sir Patrick Vallance, il principale consulente scientifico del Regno Unito, ha affermato che la malattia sta accelerando in tutto il Regno Unito e che *il paese è meno di un mese dietro l'Italia*, il paese più colpito in Europa, dove sono morte più di 1.800 persone.
> 
> Nelle prime fasi, le epidemie tendono a seguire un modello simile di crescita esponenziale con il numero di infezioni che aumentano drammaticamente con il tempo fino a quando il numero di persone rimaste a infezione diminuisce.
> ...


Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che il modello italiano, a tutti i livelli, si stia comportando abbastanza bene. 
E' da mo' che lo ripeto. 

Il problema dell'italia sono gli italiani. 

appena chi non è stupido la smette di sentirsi stupido perchè non segue il gregge, io mi auguro che questa sia l'opportunità per rientrare a parlare con l'europa in un altro modo. 

Ossia col modo di chi ha ragione. 
E che sa riconoscere i suoi limiti.
Ma sa sottolineare le sue competenze.

Vediamo se avremo, tutti, i coglioni di isolare gli incompetenti e gli stupidi e iniziare a fargli il mazzo anche nella quotidianità senza nascondersi dietro il "poverino, non capisce". 

Se non capisci non capisci. Gli stupidi ci sono sempre stati, ma non era un problema riconoscerli come tali. 
Non è un dramma essere stupido.
Ma se sei stupido fai le cose che può fare uno stupido. 
E senza farla diventare una questione di dignità.

toglie dignità trattare lo stupido come un intelligente, piuttosto che il contrario. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tutti i sistemi sanitari sono in sofferenza perfino la Germania che ha 28000 posti terapia intensiva Contro i nostri 5000. Senza le sperequazioni che ci stanno qui da noi tra Lombardia e Calabria, tanto per dirne una. In realtà la sanità britannica è ottima, Ma per come conosco io gli inglesi per mentalità domarli è impossibile. Soprattutto se sali verso la Scozia. È gente abituata a far da sé senza appoggiarsi al sistema. in realtà per come l'ho vista io l'approccio di Boris Johnson era il più sensato.


Io aspetto arci.
Osservo. 

Quello che ho visto è propaganda. 
Prevedibilissima e in stile anglo. 

Voglio vederei fatti. 

Mi fan ridere comunque questi omaccioni.
E mi fan venire in mente un sacco di pensieri da mutandine in pizzo


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho molti dubbi sul fatto che il modello italiano, a tutti i livelli, si stia comportando abbastanza bene.
> E' da mo' che lo ripeto.
> 
> Il problema dell'italia sono gli italiani.
> ...


Sì, ma, al di là di quelle che sono le peculiarità comportamentali di ogni singolo popolo, va da sé che il comportamento delle masse è più o meno uguale. I super sono stati svuotati ovunque, pure in Germania, e la fuga con i treni c'è stata pure in Francia.
Da noi manca il riconoscimento dell'autorevolezza dello Stato, ma come ha detto Arci non è che la Scozia sia gestibilissima, eh.
E' uno stress test inedito per tutti. 
Ovviamente l'ansia coinvolge tutti, chi più, chi meno.
Anche chi se ne va a zonzo e sembra tranquillo. E l'ansia delle emergenze può essere molto pericolosa se canalizzata male.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma, al di là di quelle che sono le peculiarità comportamentali di ogni singolo popolo, va da sé che il comportamento delle masse è più o meno uguale. I super sono stati svuotati ovunque, pure in Germania, e la fuga con i treni c'è stata pure in Francia.
> Da noi manca il riconoscimento dell'autorevolezza dello Stato, ma come ha detto Arci non è che la Scozia sia gestibilissima, eh.
> E' uno stress test inedito per tutti.
> Ovviamente l'ansia coinvolge tutti, chi più, chi meno.
> Anche chi se ne va a zonzo e sembra tranquillo. E l'ansia delle emergenze può essere molto pericolosa se canalizzata male.


concordo.

Mi riferivo al poi.

Ci sarà un poi eh.
Ci sarà il momento in cui si tireranno le somme e l'emergenza sarà calata, almeno dal punto di vista sanitario.

Per il durante, è tutto un altro discorso.
Secondo me da separare.

Unendolo al fatto che in emergenza ad un certo punto non puoi più aver cura dell'ansia.
Perchè ti devi occupare di cose più importanti.
E devi metterti in condizione di poterlo fare senza dover pensare all'isteria.

Intanto finalmente violare la quarantena è diventata "procurata epidemia".
Vediamo.
Il tempo stringe. E non ne resta molto per aver cura degli imbecilli che non capiscono che devono solo stare in casa.
A masturbarsi, a leggere, a piangere. Guardare serie fantasy (se ci reggono le infrastrutture).
Ma a casa.

E anche questa è una scelta come quella sul chi curare. 
E sulla valutazione del quadro clinico. 

Ad un certo punto, chi non si sa contenere da solo, lo si contiene dall'esterno. 

E' identico.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi fan ridere comunque questi omaccioni.
> E mi fan venire in mente un sacco di pensieri da mutandine in pizzo





ipazia ha detto:


> concordo.
> 
> Mi riferivo al poi.
> 
> ...


Sto vedendo dei film francesi, nelle ultime sere, che finalmente mi fanno ridere.
In lingua originale, perché mi piace sentire parlare francese.
Alla fine ho una _cotta_ per Indila, cantante, mi guardo i suoi video su YouTube. Non è francese, ma canta in francese. Adoro il suono della sua voce. Poi lei assomiglia a una che conosco e che mi piaceva.
Si deve passare il tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io aspetto arci.
> Osservo.
> 
> Quello che ho visto è propaganda.
> ...


Ognuno si coccola la quarantena come può


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto bene.
> Per adesso sto bene.
> 
> Sono in allarme. Col piede alzato come si dice da me.
> ...


dicono che di là dal Crocedomini l'è abbastanza maiala la situazione


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> dicono che di là dal Crocedomini l'è abbastanza maiala la situazione


diciamo pure che l'è una merda @perplesso


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io vedo che noi, Italia, stiamo funzionando da parametro per le azioni di tutti gli altri stati.  I discorsi con cui preparare la popolazione alle misure restrittive sono diversi,  però esse non possono discostarsi di molto. "The Guardian" scrive:
> "Sir Patrick Vallance, il principale consulente scientifico del Regno Unito, ha affermato che la malattia sta accelerando in tutto il Regno Unito e che *il paese è meno di un mese dietro l'Italia*, il paese più colpito in Europa, dove sono morte più di 1.800 persone.
> 
> Nelle prime fasi, le epidemie tendono a seguire un modello simile di crescita esponenziale con il numero di infezioni che aumentano drammaticamente con il tempo fino a quando il numero di persone rimaste a infezione diminuisce.
> ...


Non è che gli altri paesi seguono il “ modello Italia” : sono azioni ovvie che vanno prese in caso di epidemie/pandemie. Ed in caso di epidemie “ essere avanti” cioè con maggior numero di contagi non è un vanto. Anzi.


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sto vedendo dei film francesi, nelle ultime sere, che finalmente mi fanno ridere.
> In lingua originale, perché mi piace sentire parlare francese.
> Alla fine ho una _cotta_ per Indila, cantante, mi guardo i suoi video su YouTube. Non è francese, ma canta in francese. Adoro il suono della sua voce. Poi lei assomiglia a una che conosco e che mi piaceva.
> Si deve passare il tempo.


io mi sto guardando "le regole del delitto perfetto" , "santa clarita diet" e ho finito castelvania.
E puttanate sparse.
Porno con G., che sta proseguendo la mia formazione agli hentai.

Non conosco indila...sono da rammstein   
Ma me la vado a cercare...le novità mi piacciono!!

Grazie


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> diciamo pure che l'è una merda @perplesso


voglio provare a chiamare un paio di persone in media Val Camonica per sapere come stanno messi


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ognuno si coccola la quarantena come può



   

ma dove le prendi


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io mi sto guardando "le regole del delitto perfetto" , "santa clarita diet" e ho finito castelvania.
> E puttanate sparse.
> Porno con G., che sta proseguendo la mia formazione agli hentai.
> 
> ...


G ha ragione


----------



## ipazia (17 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio provare a chiamare un paio di persone in media Val Camonica per sapere come stanno messi


Prova. 
Chi ho sentito io...malaccio.



perplesso ha detto:


> G ha ragione


Non posso che concordare.


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2020)

i dati dei morti di oggi saranno pesanti, da quello che dicono al TG


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è che gli altri paesi seguono il “ modello Italia” : sono azioni *ovvie* che vanno prese in caso di epidemie/pandemie. Ed in caso di epidemie “ essere avanti” cioè con maggior numero di contagi non è un vanto. Anzi.


Non c'è molto di ovvio. Il virus è nuovo, si sta procedendo per protocolli, ma al contempo si studia esattamente la natura del virus.
Le direttive sulla conservazione di esso sui materiali, per dire, sono arrivate solo adesso. E poiché non è mai accaduto nella nostra storia nulla di questa portata, anche le azioni da compiere sono ugualmente oggetto di studio,
Anche la letalità è un parametro affatto definitivo, per dire.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io mi sto guardando "le regole del delitto perfetto" , "santa clarita diet" e ho finito castelvania.
> E puttanate sparse.
> Porno con G., che sta proseguendo la mia formazione agli hentai.
> 
> ...


Indila ha una voce che mi fa sesso. Classe 1984. Un mix di origini diverse pur essendo nata a Parigi.
Ascoltati i Rammstein, la voce non mi fa lo stesso effetto, ma il genere mi piace.
Io sono più da Porcupine Tree.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Adesso stanno rompendo veramente i coglioni questi qua...il nuovo modello di autocertificazione per poter uscire andare al supermercato portare fuori il cane andare a comperare le medicine andare dal medico, presuppone che mi sia l'autocertificazione di chi la esibisce contenente la dichiarazione che non si è in quarantena e non si è mai stato in quarantena e Ok fino a qua ci siamo, che non si è affetti da coronavirus! E qui siamo alla pazzia pura! non trovano un altro metodo che questo subdolo meccanismo psicologico per non far uscire le persone, nonché metterle in condizione, qualora fosse accertato che lo siano ,a loro insaputa, li poterli perseguire  civilmente anziché caricare  sullerario ospedaliero eventuali spese sanitarie per curare il medico , o farmacista ; sul principio dell' infortunio mentre si va sul luogo del lavoro,che se subito  a pagare la malattia ed i danni al lavoratore non sarà l'Inail, in quanto viene chiamato in causa chi ha causato l'infortunio a rispondere economicamente.
Io  sono anche d'accordo, ma allora f
atemi fare il tampone e io sottoscrivo tutto quello che volete. A parte che è una baggianata perché oggi potrei non averlo e domani sì Quindi chi ha inventato sta procedura non è sano di mente 
Se invece vogliono significare che chi ha il coronavirus in atto non debba andare in giro è un altro discorso.... Ma allora si dovrebbe agire un altro modo: creare un database aggiornato costantemente nel quale vengono inseriti i nominativi delle persone a rischio infette o convalescenziali! Cosa che ad un controllo contestuale emergerebbe Subito attraverso il controllo dei documenti. Non si può fare per la privacy,allora come Per la legge antiterrorismo sivara un provvedimento che vanno in questa direzione.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è molto di ovvio. Il virus è nuovo, si sta procedendo per protocolli, ma al contempo si studia esattamente la natura del virus.
> Le direttive sulla conservazione di esso sui materiali, per dire, sono arrivate solo adesso. E poiché non è mai accaduto nella nostra storia nulla di questa portata, anche le azioni da compiere sono ugualmente oggetto di studio,
> Anche la letalità è un parametro affatto definitivo, per dire.


Ma le regole di base in caso di pandemia sono vecchie quasi come la Bibbia.
Daiiii, “ il modello Italia “ sembra un brevetto italiano . Poi Italia ha fatto in grandi linee quello che ha visto fare in Cina. 
Cosa c’è da prendere come esempio ?
Il contagio all’interno del pronto soccorso ? Per le ore di attesa tutti ammassati quando ormai era più di un mese, o due che tutti sapevano cosa succedeva in Cina ?
Oppure 70 medici e infermieri contagiati a Bergamo ?
Dagli errori si impara, però bisogna accettare che gli errori ci sono stati.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma le regole di base in caso di pandemia sono vecchie quasi come la Bibbia.
> Daiiii, “ il modello Italia “ sembra un brevetto italiano .
> Cosa c’è da prendere come esempio ?
> Il contagio all’interno del pronto soccorso ? Per le ore di attesa tutti ammassati quando ormai era più di un mese, o due che tutti sapevano cosa succedeva in Cina ?
> ...


La scienza è sperimentale.
Non era mai capitata una situazione del genere finora.
Non con questo tipo di gestione.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La scienza è sperimentale.
> Non era mai capitata una situazione del genere finora.
> Non con questo tipo di gestione.


Certo , anche quando cade un cm di neve a Roma dicono che era una situazione nuova. 
Solo il virus è nuovo, ma le azioni che si devono eseguire in caso di epidemie sono vecchie, molto vecchie. 
Sapevano abbastanza sul nuovo coronavirus già a gennaio. Evitare assembramenti, mantenere distanza ecc. 
E diffondere il contagio all’interno di un pronto soccorso, quando c’è già in corso l’epidemia in Cina ... dai, è stato palesemente un errore che si poteva evitare. Ma pensavano mica che il coronavirus avrebbe inviato una raccomandata prima di arrivare ?


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Certo , anche quando cade un cm di neve a Roma dicono che era una situazione nuova.
> Solo il virus è nuovo, ma le azioni che si devono eseguire in caso di epidemie sono vecchie, molto vecchie.
> E diffondere il contagio all’interno di un pronto soccorso, quando c’è già in corso l’epidemia in Cina ... dai, è stato palesemente un errore che si poteva evitare. Ma pensavano mica che il coronavirus avrebbe inviato una raccomandata prima di arrivare ?


Hai letto come fu trattata la polmonite di mia moglie?
Nulla di diverso.
Sono mancate le disposizioni diverse agli ospedali, questo sì.
Abbiamo continuato tutti come prima, anche perché c'erano i politici che continuavano a dire che non sarebbe mai arrivato da noi.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai letto come fu trattata la polmonite di mia moglie?
> Nulla di diverso.
> Sono mancate le disposizioni diverse agli ospedali, questo sì.
> Abbiamo continuato tutti come prima, anche perché c'erano i politici che continuavano a dire che non sarebbe mai arrivato da noi.


Si, fa venire rabbia che succedono queste cose nei tempi normali.
Penso che il ministro della salute lo deve fare un medico. Solo un medico conosce bene il sistema.
E quando tutto questo finirà spero che sia di insegnamento. C’è spazio di migliorare.


----------



## abebis (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma dove le prendi


Beh, guardati tutto il film... è una satira mica da poco, anche se il benpubblico resta disturbato dal turpiloquio!


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No perché.. Io quando esco per fare la spesa o gettare il pattume, vedo gente con una serie di mascherine
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di metterla, perché le disposizioni ufficiali dicono che non va messa, se non hai sintomi, anche perché non ti difende da un cazzo, a meno che non sia quella prescritta per il personale medico/sanitario
> 
> ...


Io si, ffp3 ma a determinate condizioni. Dipende, se so che non è necessario toccarla o rimuoverla la metto e la tengo. Il problema è che se devi armeggiare con la mascherina portando le mani, guantate o meno, al viso e rischiare di contaminare mascherina e viso allora forse è meglio non portarla. Naturalmente adottando tutte le altre contromisure.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Io si, ffp3 ma a determinate condizioni. Dipende, se so che non è necessario toccarla o rimuoverla la metto e la tengo. Il problema è che se devi armeggiare con la mascherina portando le mani, guantate o meno, al viso e rischiare di contaminare mascherina e viso allora forse è meglio non portarla. Naturalmente adottando tutte le altre contromisure.


Ma dove la usi ?
Dove l’hai trovata la mascherina ?


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2020)

Contagia i medici, ora rischia 12 anni di carcere: indagato per epidemia aggravata
					

Aosta, l'uomo poi risultato positivo al coronavirus aveva taciuto i suoi sintomi temendo che l'intervento di rinoplastica venisse rimandato




					torino.repubblica.it
				



non e' il caso di rifarglielo a picconate, il naso?


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, fa venire rabbia che succedono queste cose nei tempi normali.
> Penso che il ministro della salute lo deve fare un medico. Solo un medico conosce bene il sistema.
> E quando tutto questo finirà spero che sia di insegnamento. C’è spazio di migliorare.


Ti ho già risposto altrove in maniera compiuta Il ministro è una figura politica allo stesso modo che Mattarella non serve un cazzo e non può fare la rivoluzione anche se è il capo supremo delle forze armate.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma dove la usi ?
> Dove l’hai trovata la mascherina ?


Alla Lidl


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma dove la usi ?
> Dove l’hai trovata la mascherina ?


Mi ero allertato quando in Cina erano collassati, tuttavia ho sbagliato a temporeggiare, e poi nei giorni in cui il caso uno si è manifestato in Italia ho preso le mascherine ffp3 in UK su Ebay. I prezzi erano ancora decenti.

Per quanto riguarda l'uso, ad esempio, l'ho usata stamattina per la spesa. L'ho messa e mai toccata. La mascherina la ritengo un dispositivo aggiuntivo, penso che adottando le restanti attenzioni si faccia già abbastanza. Ammetto però che in presenza di molte persone intorno non è facile muoversi e la maschera è una schermatura di sicurezza.


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Alla Lidl


Eh, più o meno.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Indila ha una voce che mi fa sesso. Classe 1984. Un mix di origini diverse pur essendo nata a Parigi.
> Ascoltati i Rammstein, la voce non mi fa lo stesso effetto, ma il genere mi piace.
> Io sono più da Porcupine Tree.


Sembra Francoise Hardy, o anche la nostrana Marisa sannia.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Adesso stanno rompendo veramente i coglioni questi qua...il nuovo modello di autocertificazione per poter uscire andare al supermercato portare fuori il cane andare a comperare le medicine andare dal medico, presuppone che mi sia l'autocertificazione di chi la esibisce contenente la dichiarazione che non si è in quarantena e non si è mai stato in quarantena e Ok fino a qua ci siamo, che non si è affetti da coronavirus! E qui siamo alla pazzia pura! non trovano un altro metodo che questo subdolo meccanismo psicologico per non far uscire le persone, nonché metterle in condizione, qualora fosse accertato che lo siano ,a loro insaputa, li poterli perseguire  civilmente anziché caricare  sullerario ospedaliero eventuali spese sanitarie per curare il medico , o farmacista ; sul principio dell' infortunio mentre si va sul luogo del lavoro,che se subito  a pagare la malattia ed i danni al lavoratore non sarà l'Inail, in quanto viene chiamato in causa chi ha causato l'infortunio a rispondere economicamente.
> Io  sono anche d'accordo, ma allora f
> atemi fare il tampone e io sottoscrivo tutto quello che volete. A parte che è una baggianata perché oggi potrei non averlo e domani sì Quindi chi ha inventato sta procedura non è sano di mente
> Se invece vogliono significare che chi ha il coronavirus in atto non debba andare in giro è un altro discorso.... Ma allora si dovrebbe agire un altro modo: creare un database aggiornato costantemente nel quale vengono inseriti i nominativi delle persone a rischio infette o convalescenziali! Cosa che ad un controllo contestuale emergerebbe Subito attraverso il controllo dei documenti. Non si può fare per la privacy,allora come Per la legge antiterrorismo sivara un provvedimento che vanno in questa direzione.


 l'unica soluzione sono i tamponi a tappeto


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> l'unica soluzione sono i tamponi a tappeto


Come in Corea. Nel sud. In quella del Nord non sappiamo cosa succede.


----------



## JON (17 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> l'unica soluzione sono i tamponi a tappeto


Bisognerebbe fare anche quelli per la presenza anticorpale allora.
Non saprei, ma il sospetto che sia in circolazione da un po' e se la percentuale di guarigioni è vero che si attesta al di  sopra dell'80%, si potrebbe presuppore che fare tamponi solo in determinati casi possa essere la soluzione più efficiente.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Come in Corea. Nel sud. In quella del Nord non sappiamo cosa succede.


Come in Veneto, almeno stando a quello che promette Zaia.
Nel frattempo, tanto per portare ulteriore angoscia, oggi viene dichiarata la morte di due dipendenti delle poste nel bergamasco.








						Coronavirus, nel Bergamasco morti due dipendenti delle poste. La Cgil: "Chiudere gli uffici". Morto il primo medico di famiglia
					

La notizia arriva dalla Slc-Cgil: "entrambi hanno lavorato fino a pochi giorni fa"




					milano.repubblica.it
				



Lavoravano fino a pochi giorni fa.
Le categorie più a rischio allo stato attuale mi sembra siano coloro che hanno maggiori contatti con le persone.
Medici, dottori, includerei baristi, impiegati delle poste, preti, bancari, cassiere dei super, corrieri.
In più sportivi. Forse l'attività fisica rende più facile e veloce il contagio del virus.








						Coronavirus, Matteo Malaventura ricoverato: "Attaccato all'ossigeno.  E' una guerra, state alle regole"
					

L'ex giocatore della Fortitudo scrive dall'ospedale di Pesaro




					bologna.repubblica.it
				



Un ulteriore cambio di prospettiva rispetto al "Muoiono solo vecchi malati" di una settimana fa, che richiede ulteriori correzioni di rotta, probabilmente.
Poi ci sono i simpaticoni che ti danno l'ulteriore mazzata. Basta, dopo Indila vi consiglio *Jiil Tracy.*









						Coronavirus, Koch Institut: "La pandemia può durare 2 anni" - Tgcom24
					

"Le pandemie vanno avanti a ondate. Quella da coronavirus, stando alle nostre valutazioni, potrà durare due anni". Lo ha affermato il presidente dell'istituto tedesco Robert Koch, Lothar Wieler. "Il vaccino sarà pront...




					www.tgcom24.mediaset.it


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe fare anche quelli per la presenza anticorpale allora.
> Non saprei, ma il sospetto che sia in circolazione da un po' e se la percentuale di guarigioni è vero che si attesta al di  sopra dell'80%, si potrebbe presuppore che fare tamponi solo in determinati casi possa essere la soluzione più efficiente.


sì ma se ti fermo ne vogliono l'autocertificazione nella quale dichiari che non sei infetto come si fa? L'ho già detto prima l'alternativa e creare un database per le forze di polizia aggiornato Just in time dal dipartimento della sanità che attraverso gli ospedali censisce le persone infettate dal virus. Non è fantascienza eh.
Autocertificazione può andare bene di fronte a un ente pubblico per dichiarare le proprie generalità! Ma in questo caso si tratta di salute e di cose molto importanti pertanto,Come si furono le leggi antiterrorismo Oggi ci dovrebbero essere leggi speciali che possono anche in qualche modo violare la privacy del cittadino. A fin del bene collettivo.


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sembra Francoise Hardy, o anche la nostrana Marisa sannia.


Anche Francoise Hardy aveva il suo perché. Pure Marisa Sannia, anche se d'aspetto forse troppo brava ragazza. Però...


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> sì ma se ti fermo ne vogliono l'autocertificazione nella quale dichiari che non sei infetto come si fa? L'ho già detto prima l'alternativa e creare un database per le forze di polizia aggiornato Just in time dal dipartimento della sanità che attraverso gli ospedali censisce le persone infettate dal virus. Non è fantascienza eh.
> Autocertificazione può andare bene di fronte a un ente pubblico per dichiarare le proprie generalità! Ma in questo caso si tratta di salute e di cose molto importanti pertanto,Come si furono le leggi antiterrorismo Oggi ci dovrebbero essere leggi speciali che possono anche in qualche modo violare la privacy del cittadino. A fin del bene collettivo.


Come in Corea, ma devi cambiare la legge sulla Privacy.
Notizia di oggi, non sarà più la Polizia Locale a effettuare controlli, ma solo Carabinieri, Polizia, Guardia di Finanza.
Che dovrebbero anche fare altro, in verità.
Voi vedete in giro controlli?


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Sono al parco bellissima giornata calda ed, Non molta gente, alcuni extracomunitari, persone col cane, anziani, pochi ragazzini e bambini. Sono passate adesso due camionette della polizia direttamente nei prati; non hanno fermato nessuno fanno solo dei controlli. Fa un caldo veramente l'aprile inoltrato, o maggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come in Corea, ma devi cambiare la legge sulla Privacy.
> Notizia di oggi, non sarà più la Polizia Locale a effettuare controlli, ma solo Carabinieri, Polizia, Guardia di Finanza.
> Che dovrebbero anche fare altro, in verità.
> Voi vedete in giro controlli?


si, carabinieri


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

Mi è appena arrivato un video di 2 minuti in cui due italiani all'aeroporto di Mosca acquistano l* Abidol  20 mg che uno dei due farmaci sperimentali si dice su internet che contrastano il virus o , meglio come dicono questi tutti i Corona virus.Addirittura sostengono che sia nelle farmacie russe da 46 anni in Italia non si trova

Che una bufala restate a casa si dice Certo che restiamo a casa, ma io non sapevo di sto AB doll..


----------



## Martes (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Voi vedete in giro controlli?


Io quasi zero. E sto in una zona parecchio colpita


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

*È è arrivata un'auto della polizia col megafono che invita tutti pure me lei sulla panchina andare a casa! Sta girando come anche ieri sera tardi col megafono per dire appunto di restare a casa. Non mi hanno chiesto i documenti e l'autocertificazione però evidente che stanno intensificando i controlliper la verità sono a circa 300 metri dall'area cani non sono su una panchina di fronte all'area cani e possono anche avere ragione*


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

E intanto...


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Io quasi zero. E sto in una zona parecchio colpita


idem e sì che abitando fuori città, per fare la spesa, arrivo da provinciale. Finora zero, soltanto ho trovato una coda assurda al super all'ora in cui di solito non c'era nessuno. Deviato al volo alla coop a 500 mt, nessuno in attesa. Obtorto collo, sono andato lì


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Io quasi zero. E sto in una zona parecchio colpita


Io sono tornato dall'ufficio.
Rispetto a settimana scorsa più gente in giro, più auto sulle strade
Da due settimane vado avanti e indietro per l'ufficio, attraverso due comuni sulle principali strade, mai visto nessun controllo.
Le persone l'hanno capito e hanno allentato l'isolamento.
Ho visto delle foto della metro cittadina, piena. Hanno ridotto le corse. Qualcosa non sta funzionando, però. Ci stiamo facendo noi l'immunità di gregge.


----------



## Martes (17 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> idem e sì che abitando fuori città, per fare la spesa, arrivo da provinciale. Finora zero, soltanto ho trovato una coda assurda al super all'ora in cui di solito non c'era nessuno. Deviato al volo alla coop a 500 mt, nessuno in attesa. Obtorto collo, sono andato lì


Anch'io faccio molta strada ogni giorno per andare al lavoro e attraverso numerosi comuni e non ho visto controlli. Auto in giro comunque pochissime. Nei supermercati ci sono code perché fanno entrare uno per volta, anche se ogni catena pare abbia modalità di gestione differenti


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come in Veneto, almeno stando a quello che promette Zaia.
> Nel frattempo, tanto per portare ulteriore angoscia, oggi viene dichiarata la morte di due dipendenti delle poste nel bergamasco.
> 
> 
> ...


Sono in una botte di ferro


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Anch'io faccio molta strada ogni giorno per andare al lavoro e attraverso numerosi comuni e non ho visto controlli. Auto in giro comunque pochissime. Nei supermercati ci sono code perché fanno entrare uno per volta, anche se ogni catena pare abbia modalità di gestione differenti


Ne vedrai ancora meno, adesso che la Polizia Locale è stata dispensata dai controlli, per cui  aveva chiesto un'indennita' di rischio.
Negata, mi sembra.
Il prefetto così ha così stabilito che non deve più occuparsi dei controlli.
Qui complice la bella giornata la gente comincia a stufarsi di stare a casa.
Io so che in Giordania usano l'esercito, che alle Canarie hanno sgombrato le spiagge.
Qui rispetto a loro siamo nella merda, ma noto solo persone che postano capannelli di persone su FB. Io parto con l'auto da un conune, ne attraverso due, arrivo a  Milano. 
Niente, non un controllo, in due settimane. 
E Milano è riuscita pure a ridurre le corse dei mezzi, adottando l'orario estivo durante i giorni feriali, così la gente si è ammassata. 
Non va bene così.


----------



## bluestar02 (17 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> io mi sto guardando "le regole del delitto perfetto" , "santa clarita diet" e ho finito castelvania.
> E puttanate sparse.
> Porno con G., che sta proseguendo la mia formazione agli hentai.
> 
> ...


Appassionati di futanari o hentai classico?


----------



## ologramma (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne vedrai ancora meno, adesso che la Polizia Locale è stata dispensata dai controlli, per cui  aveva chiesto un'indennita' di rischio.
> Negata, mi sembra.
> Il prefetto così ha così stabilito che non deve più occuparsi dei controlli.
> Qui complice la bella giornata la gente comincia a stufarsi di stare a casa.
> ...


sempre questione di soldi , ma che indennizzi  devono solo fermare e controllare le persone ora che il traffico è quasi inesistente , ci vorebbe  l'esercito così il prefetto che direbbe ? Pure a loro gli diamo più soldi?
Comunque siete messi male su  forza anche noi non usciamo , oggi  pomeriggio spesuccia con un ora di fila  ma erano otto  o dieci giorni,  i primi due medicine  e ritiro, pronta altra settimana , ho  assistito alle sei il mio vicino che mette la musica e richiama fuori dai balconi tutti


----------



## Lara3 (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne vedrai ancora meno, adesso che la Polizia Locale è stata dispensata dai controlli, per cui  aveva chiesto un'indennita' di rischio.
> Negata, mi sembra.
> Il prefetto così ha così stabilito che non deve più occuparsi dei controlli.
> Qui complice la bella giornata la gente comincia a stufarsi di stare a casa.
> ...


Indennità di rischio ?
Ed il personale sanitario ? 
E le commesse dei supermercati ?
Ah si... hanno pensato che era il momento delle rivendicazioni


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come in Corea, ma devi cambiare la legge sulla Privacy.
> Notizia di oggi, non sarà più la Polizia Locale a effettuare controlli, ma solo Carabinieri, Polizia, Guardia di Finanza.
> Che dovrebbero anche fare altro, in verità.
> Voi vedete in giro controlli?


Si , carabinieri e polizia.


----------



## stany (17 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre questione di soldi , ma che indennizzi  devono solo fermare e controllare le persone ora che il traffico è quasi inesistente , ci vorebbe  l'esercito così il prefetto che direbbe ? Pure a loro gli diamo più soldi?
> Comunque siete messi male su  forza anche noi non usciamo , oggi  pomeriggio spesuccia con un ora di fila  ma erano otto  o dieci giorni,  i primi due medicine  e ritiro, pronta altra settimana , ho  assistito alle sei il mio vicino che mette la musica e richiama fuori dai balconi tutti


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Indennità di rischio ?
> Ed il personale sanitario ?
> E le commesse dei supermercati ?
> Ah si... hanno pensato che era il momento delle rivendicazioni


Indennità di ordine pubblico.
Devo capire.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

@Lostris da te com'è la situazione?


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Lostris da te com'è la situazione?


Brutta.

I contagi rallentano - poco - ma non i morti.
Gli ospedali sono a corto di infrastrutture, e tanti lavorano senza protezioni adeguate. 
Ho una cara amica che ci lavora e si caga sotto letteralmente.

I tamponi non vengono fatti ne agli infetti a casa, ne tantomeno ai parenti.
Viene fatto quando arrivi in ospedale, e se ci arrivi è perché, ovviamente, già hai difficoltà respiratorie.

Intanto posti in terapia intensiva non ne abbiamo più (già da un paio di settimane si sceglie) ma stiamo costruendo un ospedale da campo in zona fiera. 

Intanto si è come sospesi.
scene di isteria, aggressività immotivate e insofferenza sono all’ordine del giorno. 
Qualche attività va avanti, ma per di più è tutto fermo.

Non si canta più qui, ma gli arcobaleni dei bambini sono un po’ ovunque.


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Brutta.
> 
> I contagi rallentano - poco - ma non i morti.
> Gli ospedali sono a corto di infrastrutture, e tanti lavorano senza protezioni adeguate.
> ...


quello che stanno tirando su in Fiera a Bergamo è quello dell'ANA, che il sindaco di Bergamo stava chiedendo da 2 settimane e che solo ieri Borrelli bontà sua ha deciso di nominare.

Considera che gli alpini lo tirano su in 3 giorni e sono 250-280 posti di terapia subintensiva come base di partenza


----------



## ologramma (18 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che stanno tirando su in Fiera a Bergamo è quello dell'ANA, che il sindaco di Bergamo stava chiedendo da 2 settimane e che solo ieri Borrelli bontà sua ha deciso di nominare.
> 
> Considera che gli alpini lo tirano su in 3 giorni e sono 250-280 posti di terapia subintensiva come base di partenza


quelo che fanno gli alpini ci posso credere ma l'altro sarà una magneria lavoreranno gli amici degli amici  e poi vediamo se riescono a fare quello che dicono con pochi giorni   forse si avvantaggeranno ma finirlo non ci credo neanche se lo vedo , è come la fiera di Milano aperta ma non finita ne so qualcosa perchè dovevo venire su ma la figlia di una nostra amica ci disse a luglio di non venire che vi erano lavori ancora in corso.
Ne abbiamo di esempi anche noi giù  interminabili lavori con scuse delle più assurde , solo una cosa dico che con questa emergenza ci saranno alcuni che faranno un sacco di soldi sulla pelle della povera gente.Riattivassero gli ospedali  li erano tutti funzionanti  ma si è preferito accentrare in grandi strutture che non funzionano .
Ero del mestiere  quindi per dire quello  forse non basterebbe un migliaio di persone  mi dite che garanzie di sicurezza lavorando gomito a gomito


----------



## stany (18 Marzo 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> quelo che fanno gli alpini ci posso credere ma l'altro sarà una magneria lavoreranno gli amici degli amici  e poi vediamo se riescono a fare quello che dicono con pochi giorni   forse si avvantaggeranno ma finirlo non ci credo neanche se lo vedo , è come la fiera di Milano aperta ma non finita ne so qualcosa perchè dovevo venire su ma la figlia di una nostra amica ci disse a luglio di non venire che vi erano lavori ancora in corso.
> Ne abbiamo di esempi anche noi giù  interminabili lavori con scuse delle più assurde , solo una cosa dico che con questa emergenza ci saranno alcuni che faranno un sacco di soldi sulla pelle della povera gente.Riattivassero gli ospedali  li erano tutti funzionanti  ma si è preferito accentrare in grandi strutture che non funzionano .
> Ero del mestiere  quindi per dire quello  forse non basterebbe un migliaio di persone  mi dite che garanzie di sicurezza lavorando gomito a gomito


È vero c'era anche che rideva su terremoto dell'Aquila.
Sapendo che in Italia abbiamo un terzo dei posti di terapia intensiva rispetto alla Germania per dire, in proporzione la popolazione, dovevano partire un mese fa già a pensare quello che sarebbe successo in un paese come il nostro che ha una popolazione anziana.


----------



## Lostris (19 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che stanno tirando su in Fiera a Bergamo è quello dell'ANA, che il sindaco di Bergamo stava chiedendo da 2 settimane e che solo ieri Borrelli bontà sua ha deciso di nominare.
> 
> Considera che gli alpini lo tirano su in 3 giorni e sono 250-280 posti di terapia subintensiva come base di partenza



Peccato che ieri sera il direttore della Protezione Civile di Regione Lombardia ha chiesto di sospendere l’installazione della struttura “che potrà essere ripresa quando si renderà disponibile il personale medico necessario”, quando solo il giorno prima la Regione Lombardia aveva comunicato a tutti il “via” all’operazione dell’ospedale da campo - importantissima per darci respiro.

Era chiaro a tutti che un ospedale da campo si poteva realizzare solo avendo certezza rispetto alla disponibilità del personale necessario e delle attrezzature mediche.

Se questa certezza non c’era vorrei capire il senso di far partire tutto, mobilitare risorse, ecc.

Assurdo.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peccato che ieri sera il direttore della Protezione Civile di Regione Lombardia ha chiesto di sospendere l’installazione della struttura “che potrà essere ripresa quando si renderà disponibile il personale medico necessario”, quando solo il giorno prima la Regione Lombardia aveva comunicato a tutti il “via” all’operazione dell’ospedale da campo - importantissima per darci respiro.
> 
> Era chiaro a tutti che un ospedale da campo si poteva realizzare solo avendo certezza rispetto alla disponibilità del personale necessario e delle attrezzature mediche.
> 
> ...


Chiedono ai medici in pensione di rientrare al lavoro. Un medico italiano va in pensione di norma dopo i 70 anni...
70 euro lordi all’ora per un medico sopra 70 anni che deve lavorare senza la protezione adeguata che tutt’ora scarseggia.
Cosa pensate ? Quanti lo faranno ?


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2020)

Pausa: 'L' amore è l'unica malattia che si trasmette con lo sguardo'

Di Patricie Holeckova.

Mi sembra carina.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Chiedono ai medici in pensione di rientrare al lavoro. Un medico italiano va in pensione di norma dopo i 70 anni...
> 70 euro lordi all’ora per un medico sopra 70 anni che deve lavorare senza la protezione adeguata che tutt’ora scarseggia.
> Cosa pensate ? Quanti lo faranno ?


Pochi. Se non verranno precettati.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Vincenzo D’Anna, che aveva diffuso un messaggio pieno di informazioni false sul coronavirus, si è dimesso da presidente dell’Ordine nazionale dei biologi – hookii
					






					hookii.org


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Pochi. Se non verranno precettati.


Eh si ... ma con quale faccia obblighi un medico 75 enne ( categoria a rischio eh) di andare a lavorare senza protezione adeguata ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh si ... ma con quale faccia obblighi un medico 75 enne ( categoria a rischio eh) di andare a lavorare senza protezione adeguata ?


Credo che servano negli altri reparti.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che servano negli altri reparti.


Gli altri reparti stanno chiudendo, tutto o la maggior parte si sta trasformando in reparti COVID. I sindacati dei medici segnalano la protezione inadeguata.
Purtroppo è vero; chi lavora con i malati Covid non hanno una protezione adeguata.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Gli altri reparti stanno chiudendo, tutto o la maggior parte si sta trasformando in reparti COVID. I sindacati dei medici segnalano la protezione inadeguata.
> Purtroppo è vero; chi lavora con i malati Covid non hanno una protezione adeguata.


È ovvio che verrà rimandato un intervento rimandabile, ma le persone continuano ad avere emergenze per altre patologie.
Si sta male e si muore senza convid19 e i bambini continuano a nascere.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh si ... ma con quale faccia obblighi un medico 75 enne ( categoria a rischio eh) di andare a lavorare senza protezione adeguata ?


Infatti si pongono questioni di compatibilità costituzionale. A meno che non si emanino leggi d'emergenza come per il periodo del terrorismo gli anni 80! Quando Cossiga ministro dell'Interno fece promulgare il fermo di polizia che consentiva alle forze di polizia di detenere per 48 ore nelle patrie galere chiunque fosse sospettato di terrorismo.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ovvio che verrà rimandato un intervento rimandabile, ma le persone continuano ad avere emergenze per altre patologie.
> Si sta male e si muore senza convid19 e i bambini continuano a nascere.


E tu pensi che sia giusto ai tempi del coronavirus che un medico che debba lavorare in un reparto di chirurgia generale ( parliamo di appendicite) e pur in presenza dei sintomi del paziente, non possa indossare una FPP2 perché va data solo nei casi conclamati ?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti si pongono questioni di compatibilità costituzionale. A meno che non si emanino leggi d'emergenza come per il periodo del terrorismo gli anni 80! Quando Cossiga ministro dell'Interno fece promulgare il fermo di polizia che consentiva alle forze di polizia di detenere per 48 ore nelle patrie galere chiunque fosse sospettato di terrorismo.


Obbligati di lavorare senza sicurezza conoscendo benissimo il rischio ?
Chi ha da guadagnare che un medico mandato così a mani vuote a combattere e curare i pazienti per una settimana e poi lui stesso che si ammala ?
Medici monouso ?
In effetti non si sa se apriranno nuovi ospedali in quanto trovati respiratori e altro, ma non trovano personale sanitario.
Perché ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu pensi che sia giusto ai tempi del coronavirus che un medico che debba lavorare in un reparto di chirurgia generale ( parliamo di appendicite) e pur in presenza dei sintomi del paziente, non possa indossare una FPP2 perché va data solo nei casi conclamati ?


Se si parla di una cosa e si risponde di un’altra non è un dialogo, ma un dibattito per cercare di prevalere e rafforzare le proprie idee. 
Ho fatto solo una ipotesi sulla necessità di sostenere anche altri reparti.
Sulla necessità di mascherine e dei vari tipi, lascio decidere ai medici. 
Chi tornerà a lavorare volontariamente ne saprà più di me.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Obbligati di lavorare senza sicurezza conoscendo benissimo il rischio ?
> Chi ha da guadagnare che un medico mandato così a mani vuote a combattere e curare i pazienti per una settimana e poi lui stesso che si ammala ?
> Medici monouso ?
> In effetti non si sa se apriranno nuovi ospedali in quanto trovati respiratori e altro, ma non trovano personale sanitario.
> Perché ?


Non trovano personale perché non c’è.
C’è carenza da tempo sia per errori di programmazione, sia per altre ragioni.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si parla di una cosa e si risponde di un’altra non è un dialogo, ma un dibattito per cercare di prevalere e rafforzare le proprie idee.
> Ho fatto solo una ipotesi sulla necessità di sostenere anche altri reparti.
> Sulla necessità di mascherine e dei vari tipi, lascio decidere ai medici.
> Chi tornerà a lavorare volontariamente ne saprà più di me.


I positivi al coronavirus sono ormai in tutti reparti, la mia risposta è più che attinente.
Il medico cinese che ha lanciato per primo l’allarme e che è morto appunto era oculista.
Sono stati chiusi tanti reparti di altre specialità appunto perché erano decine di medici ed infermieri contagiati.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non trovano personale perché non c’è.
> C’è carenza da tempo sia per errori di programmazione, sia per altre ragioni.


Anzi ... ho visto la ricerca di personale da parte della Regione Lombardia: medici a 40 o 30 euro all’ora omnicomprensivi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> I positivi al coronavirus sono ormai in tutti reparti, la mia risposta è più che attinente.
> Il medico cinese che ha lanciato per primo l’allarme e che è morto appunto era oculista.
> Sono stati chiusi tanti reparti di altre specialità appunto perché erano decine di medici ed infermieri contagiati.


Vedo che sei esperta.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che sei esperta.


No. Solo al corrente. Non parlo per sentito dire.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No. Solo al corrente. Non parlo per sentito dire.


Spero bene.
Non ti occupi d’altro,


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Obbligati di lavorare senza sicurezza conoscendo benissimo il rischio ?
> Chi ha da guadagnare che un medico mandato così a mani vuote a combattere e curare i pazienti per una settimana e poi lui stesso che si ammala ?
> Medici monouso ?
> In effetti non si sa se apriranno nuovi ospedali in quanto trovati respiratori e altro, ma non trovano personale sanitario.
> Perché ?


perché per vent'anni hanno messo il numero chiuso per l'iscrizione all'università di medicina


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero bene.
> Non ti occupi d’altro,


Appunto, perché me ne occupo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Appunto, perché me ne occupo.


Era meglio quando facevi sesso divino, però. Io te lo dico.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era meglio quando facevi sesso divino, però. Io te lo dico.


Io ho dato la mia disponibilità, da lunedì io ci sono dentro. E miei familiari stretti ci lavorano. 
Però come in questo caso mi sembra che i sacrifici non vengano apprezzati .
Dai per scontato che ci sia la fila di medici disponibili a rischiare e prendi in giro chi le cose le racconta con gli occhi di chi è dentro.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era meglio quando facevi sesso divino, però. Io te lo dico.


È meglio che t’informi prima di prendere in giro. 
Queste informazioni ovviamente a te non arrivano ? 
Perché se te lo dico che lo so dai famigliari ed amici, colleghi di lavoro, tu metti in mezzo il sesso divino come se dicessi stronzate.


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peccato che ieri sera il direttore della Protezione Civile di Regione Lombardia ha chiesto di sospendere l’installazione della struttura “che potrà essere ripresa quando si renderà disponibile il personale medico necessario”, quando solo il giorno prima la Regione Lombardia aveva comunicato a tutti il “via” all’operazione dell’ospedale da campo - importantissima per darci respiro.
> 
> Era chiaro a tutti che un ospedale da campo si poteva realizzare solo avendo certezza rispetto alla disponibilità del personale necessario e delle attrezzature mediche.
> 
> ...


in realtà il problema era trovare un alloggio per il personale che viene da fuori.  considera che ad esempio non tutti i medici volontari veneti sono spostabili adesso.  quindi devi attivare le riserve

se hai sentito l'intervento di Gallera, ha confermato che l'ospedale da campo parte domani.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà il problema era trovare un alloggio per il personale che viene da fuori.  considera che ad esempio non tutti i medici volontari veneti sono spostabili adesso.  quindi devi attivare le riserve
> 
> se hai sentito l'intervento di Gallera, ha confermato che l'ospedale da campo parte domani.


Davvero ? 
Con gli hotel vuoti hanno questo problema ?
Il problema è altro. Non c’è personale.


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà il problema era trovare un alloggio per il personale che viene da fuori.  considera che ad esempio non tutti i medici volontari veneti sono spostabili adesso.  quindi devi attivare le riserve
> 
> se hai sentito l'intervento di Gallera, ha confermato che l'ospedale da campo parte domani.


 stamattina diceva che non c'erano medici e infermieri , vorrei capire per quello di milano dove li trovano , forse pensano di arruolare quei cinesi che sono venuti con gli aiuti?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ho dato la mia disponibilità, da lunedì io ci sono dentro. E miei familiari stretti ci lavorano.
> Però come in questo caso mi sembra che i sacrifici non vengano apprezzati .
> Dai per scontato che ci sia la fila di medici disponibili a rischiare e prendi in giro chi le cose le racconta con gli occhi di chi è dentro.


Leggi quello che ti pare.
.La tua disponibilità a fare cosa? Sei medico?


----------



## bluestar02 (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> perché per vent'anni hanno messo il numero chiuso per l'iscrizione all'università di medicina


E quelli che si laureano scoprono che possono andare tranquillamente ad esempio a Dubai ad esercitare con uno stipendio quadruplo e senza dover sottostare al sistema delle baronie in uso presso tutti gli atenei italiani e presso tutti gli ospedali italiani


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Davvero ?
> Con gli hotel vuoti hanno questo problema ?
> Il problema è altro. Non c’è personale.


stanno facendo tutto di corsa, dopo che si sono "dimenticati" per 20 giorni di questa struttura.   beh sì c'è anche la questione degli alloggiamenti.   ci vogliono degli alberghi aperti con personale pronto a fare le pulizie e disinfettare le stanze dei volontari.

è una catena di persone che devono rendersi disponibili, non solo i medici e gli infermieri


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stanno facendo tutto di corsa, dopo che si sono "dimenticati" per 20 giorni di questa struttura.   beh sì c'è anche la questione degli alloggiamenti.   ci vogliono degli alberghi aperti con personale pronto a fare le pulizie e disinfettare le stanze dei volontari.
> 
> è una catena di persone che devono rendersi disponibili, non solo i medici e gli infermieri


visto ora che il ministro boccia si è arrabbiato e di conseguenza lo stanno montando 
*«Voglio essere chiaro, quella di Bergamo è una struttura necessaria e andrà realizzata». Lo dice il ministro delle Autonomie Francesco Boccia *


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stanno facendo tutto di corsa, dopo che si sono "dimenticati" per 20 giorni di questa struttura.   beh sì c'è anche la questione degli alloggiamenti.   ci vogliono degli alberghi aperti con personale pronto a fare le pulizie e disinfettare le stanze dei volontari.
> 
> è una catena di persone che devono rendersi disponibili, non solo i medici e gli infermieri


Guarda , il vero problema è trovare il personale, se volete fare veramente qualcosa per i medici ed infermieri, farmacisti, medici di laboratorio ecc invece di applausi hanno bisogno di sensibilizzare tutti sul fatto che mancano le protezioni. Ed ovviamente che stiate in casa.
Ultimamente non avrò tempo di leggervi, un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi quello che ti pare.
> .La tua disponibilità a fare cosa? Sei medico?


Farmacista, famigliari stretti medici. 
È importante ?
Ho già detto a Perplesso che adesso il personale sanitario ha bisogno che si risolva la situazione delle protezioni che mancano.
Invece di applausi e polemiche sterili.


----------



## Lara3 (19 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E quelli che si laureano scoprono che possono andare tranquillamente ad esempio a Dubai ad esercitare con uno stipendio quadruplo e senza dover sottostare al sistema delle baronie in uso presso tutti gli atenei italiani e presso tutti gli ospedali italiani


Voilà


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E quelli che si laureano scoprono che possono andare tranquillamente ad esempio a Dubai ad esercitare con uno stipendio quadruplo e senza dover sottostare al sistema delle baronie in uso presso tutti gli atenei italiani e presso tutti gli ospedali italiani


Anche per questo,certo.


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

Boh A me ieri sono arrivate le mascherine che avevo ordinato su ebay, dopo che un primo ordine l'avevano annullato.


----------



## bluestar02 (19 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Boh A me ieri sono arrivate le mascherine che avevo ordinato su ebay, dopo che un primo ordine l'avevano annullato.


Sicuro che non le hanno fatte a Forcella in un basso con materiale di recupero?


----------



## stany (19 Marzo 2020)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sicuro che non le hanno fatte a Forcella in un basso con materiale di recupero?


Ah...ah... Non le ho ancora usate, sto usando quelle vecchie.... Proverò ad immergerne una nell'acqua per vedere se sprigiona un tanfo  mefitico


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se prendi lo xanax - lo vedevo con mia moglie, ma ai tempi del tradimento l'ho preso anch'io un due o tre volte - sei rilassata.
> Ha proprio un bell'effetto.
> Io di natura sono tranquillo e difficilmente mi faccio prendere dal panico, ma sono abbastanza incazzoso in determinate situazioni.
> Sono un po' come Paperino. Non il papero nostro, quello di Walt Disney, che ogni tanto perde le staffe, anche se normalmente è pigro e tranquillo.
> Un uomo medio, insomma.


Certo, che se sto maledetto virus fosse arrivato a fine 2007, sarebbe finito anzitempo l'amore con la piccolina ahahahah


----------

